# MLB: Astros World Series Champions



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SWEET HOME CHICAGO

new thread about the game of baseball


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

No. All I can hope is the Tigers can stay close to the division leader, probably Cleveland again, going into September. Either that or they are out early and make some amazing trades to set them up to be a division contender again in a couple years. They look to have a couple young pitchers so the future might be brighter than the present.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

My Matt Garza stream in the KEEPER league and on draft kings is working out so far. Early but promising.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Buttermaker said:


> My Matt Garza stream in the KEEPER league and on draft kings is working out so far. Early but promising.


you might have jinxed it though. 

my streamers have all done so much better than the garbage i drafted:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Have one of the better chances in the league.

Also Thames is clearly setting the home run record this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla @Purpleyellowgreen @FitChi @saviorBeeRad™

:woo :woo :woo

:cheer :cheer :cheer

:mark: :mark: :mark:

CHRISTIAN ARROYO HAS BEEN CALLED UP BY THE GIANTS!!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Somebody call the Paramedics an entire crew of Pirates are being murdered by a bunch of bears


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> you might have jinxed it though.
> 
> my streamers have all done so much better than the garbage i drafted:lol


well fuck. That didn't work out as well as I hoped. But really, what did I expect?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Buttermaker said:


> well fuck. That didn't work out as well as I hoped. But really, what did I expect?


i streamed Vargas vs the Chisox. Didn't get a good start but seeing how bad my pitching has been I'll take it.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Astros got this... Best. Record. In. Baseball.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> i streamed Vargas vs the Chisox. Didn't get a good start but seeing how bad my pitching has been I'll take it.


I thought about Vargas but when I went to pick him up you had already claimed him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Awesome Brewers game to be at tonight. THAMES does it again, TWICE :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

ChiSox swung some hot bats tonight, scoring 12 on the Royals. There was a stat I saw saying that the Royals and ChiSox have scored the fewest and 2nd fewest runs in the league respectively. Guess the Sox took that personally lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

THE CHRISTIAN ARROYO ERA HAS BEGUN! :woo :woo :woo 

MATT CAIN IS BAAAAACK!!! :woo :woo :woo

MVPOSEY THREW OUT ALL OF THE BASERUNNERS, INCLUDING JUSTIN TURNER AT SECOND BASE TO END THE DAMNED GAME AND DEFEAT THE DAMNED DODGERS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MVCRAWFORD BEING BRILLIANT AT THE PLATE AND AT SHORT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

MVARROYO AT THIRD BASE PLAYING IT LIKE A CHAMPION!!!!!!! :dance :dance :dance

ence LEADING OFF IN THE LINEUP AND DOING SO BRILLILANTLY!!!!!! :dance :dance :dance

DREW STUBBS MANNING CENTER FIELD, RUNNING IN THE GRASS LIKE A GAZELLE!!!!!!!! :dance2 :dance2 :dance2

MVPANIK!!!!!!! MVBELT WITH THE EYE OF STRIKE ZONE MASTERY!!!!!!!! :dance2 :dance2 :dance2 

MVOKERT!!!!!! MVLAW EVEN THOUGH HE WAS PRETTY BAD!!!!!!!! MVMELANCON EVEN IF HIS INNING WAS A LITTLE BIT PAINFUL!!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

MVGIANTS!!!! DIE DODGERS DIE!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin osey2 ence MVARROYO! MVEVERYONE! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yankees/Red Sox postponed :fuckthis 

DEREK JETER A CO-OWNER OF THE MARLINS :CENA


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

So THAMES gonna break Barry's HR record? :sodone :sodone


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

^^ Absolutely not. I figure you are joking, but unfortunately some people may buy that nonsense. I think people should worry about Thames beating Bonds 1987 home run production, move on to his 2007 totals next, then be concerned with beating Bonds 1992 totals. After that optimistic people can hope he surpasses Bonds 1997 totals before reaching for the stars and Thames ceiling of Bonds 2004 home run totals


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Roger Maris (lol my bad) holds the single season HR record.

No, THAMES will not hit 62. But he is the FACE of BASEBALL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Barely even knew who Thames was before now.









Nah, he ain't breaking the record lol. He'll probably cool off soon and finish the season with 30-35 homers barring injury.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Thames has been Babe Ruthing it in Korea for a few years. Korea is essentially another minor league. There's no scouting report on him so people aren't sure how to handle his power, which is legit.

Pitchers will adjust and he'll cool off like you said Chrome. He does hit in a very favorable park though. His power is real. The sound of ball off his bat is loud.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

#NewThread


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

*MrMr* still stubbornly clinging to his *Old Gods of MLB ala Roger Maris* while millions and millions of us including myself stand as pure in the face of the *SEVEN(TY-THREE/HUNDRED AND SIXTY-TWO)*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I posted it as Hank Aaron at first confusing the all time record with the single season one. I'm rusty with this bit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Hahahaha! This is where I use *MrMr*'s sacrilege against Barry Lamar Bonds to post an utterly engrossing and fantastic video! Bwahahahaha!!! osey2 :garrett osey2 @AryaDark 
@CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @Purpleyellowgreen Hello @JM and @TomahawkJock and @Stax Classic and @Perfect Poster just because I know y'all love baseball! 

BEHOLD BARRY LAMAR BONDS...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

"if you think you know please go to the comments section and get into a huge fight"

:lmao


I also really like how he blew his own mind. He wasn't expecting that result at all.

TL;DR Bonds had an absurd .609 OBP in 2004. The simulator with him not having a bat put him at .608 (the pitchers are not aware of him not having a bat and it doesn't care if he never actually hits the ball pls use your imagination). The point here is that pitchers feared him like no other slugger in history. Rightfully so.

If you throw him a strike, he's going to fuck you. If you don't throw him a strike, he's still pretty likely you crush you. So don't even bother. Put the guy on base.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yeah 232 walks that year. :damn

Those Giant teams after '02 were never really that good, so walking him made perfect sense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



DesolationRow said:


> Hahahaha! This is where I use *MrMr*'s sacrilege against Barry Lamar Bonds to post an utterly engrossing and fantastic video! Bwahahahaha!!! osey2 :garrett osey2 @AryaDark
> @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @Purpleyellowgreen Hello @JM and @TomahawkJock and @Stax Classic and @Perfect Poster just because I know y'all love baseball!
> 
> BEHOLD BARRY LAMAR BONDS...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

:lmao

HAYSTACKS CALHOUN
@Stax Classic 

Are you glad Loria's reign of terror is probably over now?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

THAMES WITH 11 HR :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

ChiSox with another double digit-run game, scoring 10 against the Royals. Offense has woken up these past few games and Avisail continues his hot start to the season with 3 hits and an RBI tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I've now seen two cycles this season and it's only April. Wil Myers and Trea Turner. Turner knocked in 7 RBI with his too.

Ok, it's not on hard mode to do it in Coors but still. There's been 16 cycles at Coors. Next park to give the most is Arlington at...7. Arlington and Coors are about the same age too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> HAYSTACKS CALHOUN
> @Stax Classic
> ...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857058996049526788
This describes the Cardinals season pretty well.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Buttermaker said:


> ^^ Absolutely not. I figure you are joking, but unfortunately some people may buy that nonsense. I think people should worry about Thames beating Bonds 1987 home run production, move on to his 2007 totals next, then be concerned with beating Bonds 1992 totals. After that optimistic people can hope he surpasses Bonds 1997 totals before reaching for the stars and Thames ceiling of Bonds 2004 home run totals





MrMister said:


> Roger Maris (lol my bad) holds the single season HR record.
> 
> No, THAMES will not hit 62. But he is the FACE of BASEBALL.





Chrome said:


> Barely even knew who Thames was before now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was mostly kidding about that :lol No way he'll stay on his current production, I expect him to cool off eventually. However, still think he's the real deal and will remain one of the most legit power threats. Could see him hitting over 40+ HRs this year easy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Jon Bois (the author of the video @DesolationRow posted) does v. good work. His "Pretty Good"/chart party series are fun, and Breaking Madden (RIP in pieces) was comedic gold. 

Miggy goes on the DL and these AAAA players from Toledo won't stop mashing. :hmmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Don't stay safe Miggy? Tigers almost scored 20 yesterday lol. Wish it had been against the A's but the M's works too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Royals looking like the worst team in the AL Central atm. Figured the Sox would be battling with the Twins for that dishonor, but not the case early on.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thames won't even hit 25 home runs, he'll be suspended for 80 games before that happens.


White Sox also have the best team ERA in MLB right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Thames looks like the half year WILY MO played in the thin air of Reno.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla

CHRISTIAN ARROYO WITH HIS FIRST-EVER MLB HOME RUN!!!! AGAINST THE DODGERS!!!!!!! BUT OF COURSE!!!!!!!! A 2-RUN DINGER FOLLOWING A osey2 SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MICHAEL MVMORSE RETURNS FROM THE GRAVE AND HITS THE GAME-TYING HOMER TO MAKEIT 3-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO MUCH LIKE GAME 5 OF THE 2014 NATIONAL LEAGUE CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVMORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ence drives in the game-winning walkoff run represented by Gorkys MVHERNANDEZ AT THIRD BASE WITH THE BASES LOADED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIANTS DEFEAT THE DODGERS, 4-3, WITH A STOUT JOHNNY MVCUETO OUTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVMELANCON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVOKERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MVSTRICKLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

..Take it away, @CamillePunk and @MillionDollarProns... osey2 ence ARROYO! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MVGIANTS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



ABAS said:


> Thames won't even hit 25 home runs, he'll be suspended for 80 games before that happens.
> 
> 
> White Sox also have the best team ERA in MLB right now.


To be fair he has been "randomly" drug tested twice in the last week.

Also pretty funny how Rizzo said he hadn't been drug tested yet this season and that he probably would after he said that, and then that night after the game he gets "randomly" drug tested.

"Randomly" :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Giants game today was a joy to watch. When our team comes back, they come back with style. I'm excited for Arroyo, he's gotten better with each game and I expect good things to come. The highlight to me was Morse and his storied return, you could feel the atmosphere change. Just a beautiful moment.

I think my non-GIGANTES highlight today is headbutting the ball away to score. :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Hopefully the return of Chris Sale the mound tonight means the Sox can sail to victory. However I just don't see that happening. The offensive was virtually nonexistent last night, and basically for the entire season. Power totals are embarrassing for a team that has the pop the Red Sox do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Buttermaker said:


> Hopefully the return of Chris Sale the mound tonight means the Sox can sail to victory. However I just don't see that happening. The offensive was virtually nonexistent last night, and basically for the entire season. Power totals are embarrassing for a team that has the pop the Red Sox do.


It's really early. The Orioles offense has been shit so far too. 

April is an almost meaningless month. A good start is fine, but a team can recover from the worst slump. If you're going to suck, suck in April.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yankees continue being hot. I CAN'T BELIEVE WE DEFEATED CHRIS SALE :sodone 

And Tanaka :sodone

After these past 2 games I'm saying it right now. They're legit :armfold


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855461317381169153
This is amazing lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Kluber has a pretty good slider


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

WHAT A GAME.

WHAT A COMEBACK :CENA :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

White Sox are having a decent month so far. (Y)

Need this has it's been a bad month for Chicago sports. :mj2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Holy Yankees comeback. As much as I hate the Yankees, I'm excited they're playing on the comeback trail. Much easier to hate a really good team than a shitty team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

It's still early, but a huge comeback like that is an eye opener. It might be a fun summer in the Bronx for Yankees fans.

Plus Harper will be there in 2019...


Think about Harper in that park...lmfao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

First place Chicago White Sox...this reminds me of last year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE SIRENS HAVE BEEN ACTIVATED AS WE HAVE SEEN AN A-BOMB HAS BEEN LAUNCHED ON RADAR, WARNING IS ACTIVE UNTIL 3:05PM CENTRAL. STAY INDOORS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WITH THE ORGINIAL WARNING SET TO EXPIRE SOON, THE WARNING HAS BEEN EXTENDED DUE TO INCREASED ATOMIC ACTIVITY IN THE AREA FOR THE 2ND TIME TODAY.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @Prometheus 

GIANTS won last night by the grace of two amazing young infielders, storied hero Joe MVPANIK, and fresh face chia pet Christian ARROYO, newly called up from the minors just a few days ago! :mark: 

With the game tied at 3-3 in the bottom of the 8th it was Christian ARROYO who came on to hit the go-ahead and eventually game-winning homer, his second home run in his five game major league career. :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858194556818345986
Then in the top of the ninth everybody's favorite second basemen Joe MVPANIK would make this amazing diving catch. :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858188092099919872
The GIANTS are not the worst team in the NL West as of this moment. :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

As far as standings are concerned, Gigantes are better than the Padres :mark: Speaking of, we're against the Padres tonight and Chachin is pitching. Let's hope his 11.93 away ERA holds true :mark:

I am so excited about Arroyo. Thus far he has filled me with joy and optimism. 

I also woke up just in time to catch the latter half of CHC-BOS, Boston done goofed and gave up the lead.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> It's still early, but a huge comeback like that is an eye opener. It might be a fun summer in the Bronx for Yankees fans.
> 
> Plus Harper will be there in 2019...
> 
> ...


Harper's an excellent player, arguably one of the best when he's on, but I kinda hope that Yankees don't get him, as a Yankee fan. Because if he's in NY it'll be on a ridiculous $300+ million dollar contract that nobody deserves. 

Right now they're better off sticking to their guns with these younger players and prospects, because will and is already beginning to pay off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> Think about Harper in that park...lmfao


You and I have considered this for years. And it's just... :sodone :banderas :lol



CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @Prometheus
> 
> GIANTS won last night by the grace of two amazing young infielders, storied hero Joe MVPANIK, and fresh face chia pet Christian ARROYO, newly called up from the minors just a few days ago! :mark:
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Such an exquisite recap, *Camille*! :mark: Capturing the ARROYO bomb and the MVPANIK play... :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:



MillionDollarProns said:


> As far as standings are concerned, Gigantes are better than the Padres :mark: Speaking of, we're against the Padres tonight and Chachin is pitching. Let's hope his 11.93 away ERA holds true :mark:
> 
> I am so excited about Arroyo. Thus far he has filled me with joy and optimism.
> 
> I also woke up just in time to catch the latter half of CHC-BOS, Boston done goofed and gave up the lead.


When the GIANTS drafted Christian Arroyo almost all Giants fans went apoplectic. I trusted the drafting and especially after watching him play for the GIANTS' single-A team, the San Jose GIANTS... an MLB scout and I discussed him and we both came to the conclusion that he could potentially be a Dustin Pedroia-like superstar. 

Not sayin', just... sayin'... :side:

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Dr. Middy said:


> Harper's an excellent player, arguably one of the best when he's on, but I kinda hope that Yankees don't get him, as a Yankee fan. Because if he's in NY it'll be on a ridiculous $300+ million dollar contract that nobody deserves.
> 
> Right now they're better off sticking to their guns with these younger players and prospects, because will and is already beginning to pay off.


Agreed. He should come to Texas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> Agreed. He should come to *the Chicago White Sox*.


*Fixed

White Sox should be contenders by then, and he could do just as well, if not better at Guaranteed Rate Field.









(Hate the new stadium name btw.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

It'll aways be The Cell to me.

Kinda like how I just call the Rangers stadium, Arlington. It's changed its name so much I'm never going to keep track.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

First of all, it's Comiskey Park.

Second of all, the dead ball era is over brehs, Ryan Zimmermann has 11...11...11 home runs. :wow


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Royals just getting warmed up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



ABAS said:


> First of all, it's Comiskey Park.
> 
> Second of all, the dead ball era is over brehs, Ryan Zimmermann has 11...11...11 home runs. :wow


Comiskey closed a long time ago bud.

I'm aware the Cell opened as Comiskey Park but it's not Comiskey Park.






btw


Also did you not notice all the HRs hit last season?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @FitChi @Purpleyellowgreen @scrilla @Dub

The Giants won a baseball game tonight. They played the Los Angeles Dodgers down at Chavez Ravine and won the game. Some fellow by the name of Clayton Kershaw was pitching for this baseball team known as the Dodgers. The GIANTS had Johnny CUETO pitching. 

One GIANTS television personality after another kept assuring fans that the dismalness of April would be replaced by the refreshing warmth of May, that the mere act of flipping a calendar over would result in an unstoppable amassing of victories. Only ex-baseball players could think this way because only baseball players think this way. It's embarrassingly superstitious and it makes no sense whatsoever in any way. What, the team was under some mystical fugue because "APRIL"? 

It is absurd. It is ridiculous.

But what if it's true? What if baseball seasons are written like M. Night Shyamalan screenplays? What if there's more to all which makes the earth turn than meets the eye? 

What if Clayton Kershaw was not his usual dominant self? What if, in the flurry of calendar-flipping, his calendar was mistakenly flipped to October? What if he thought he was pitching in the postseason again? (All right, all right, these jokes are rather petty. :side 

In any event, Kershaw was more than adequately human by his standards, hanging a curveball that Hunter Pence crushed into the left field bleachers. ence 

He actually threw an terrific pitch, a cutter with devastating movement, against Buster Posey, but Posey tomahawked it out of the ballpark. Kershaw made a funny face. An extraordinarily funny face. The primal scream, that knowledge to which he clung that this ballgame was probably over because he threw precisely the pitch he wanted to throw and Posey still blasted it into the bleachers... One may sympathize. Kershaw usually performs like an automaton, a coldblooded, passionless, conscienceless assassin, surgically picking a terribly flawed lineup apart like so many science class-acquired frogs.

Not on this night, however.

Cueto was imperfect in his own right, quite so. Yet he performed under duress, like the hero of an action film whose wife and child are kidnapped by the wicked villain, sweating profusely, operating on the fly, making it up as he goes along. In spite of the toughness of the adventure, Cueto managed to pitch something of a fine game. He struck out 6 over 7 grueling innings, issuing one BB, and 6 hits, about half of which were BABIP nonsense. It was enough damage to account for the 3 runs the Dodgers had on the night, but with a game score of 58 he still had a better outcome than Kershaw (47) whose surrendered home runs to ence and osey2 and the RBI single he surrendered to Christian ARROYO, one of the two singles ARROYO extracted from the Giants' nemesis, sandwiching a nasty full count Kershaw slider-induced swinging strikeout, put the GIGANTES at 4 runs.

It was such an oddball night, Gorkys HERNANDEZ and Eduardo NUNEZ had hits, too! NUNEZ with a ground rule double! :mark: 

Who was the unsung hero? None other than Steven MVOKERT, who was given the task of pitching through five batters from the beginning of the bottom of the 8th all the way to the penultimate threat, Cody Bellinger. Okert was magnificent, striking out one of the five batters, and keeping the Dodgers' lefties and switch-hitters in knots, starting with the phenomenal Corey Seager. Derek "I AM THE" LAW came in to retire Yasiel Puig, which he did, forcing the swinging strikeout, on which the GIANTS prevailed! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

GIANTS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859256571024482305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859247735257538560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859279193250516992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859227821968826368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859229676627087360
LOL, Kershaw, the slump-buster:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859243093618434048
MVPosey's first extra base hit since April 10, when he was concussed... :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859250049678622720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859252102165614592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859257184684621824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859264004190986240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859271825313878018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859256571024482305
GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

So some Boston cunts called Adam Jones a nagger. The next game today Boston fans cheered Adam Jones in solidarity. 

Next batter, Chris Sale throws at Machado:heston

Apologize to Adam, then immediately rivalry back on.:heston (Betts had been hit and there was the Machado/Pedroia slide incident)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Quintana with 8 scoreless innings tonight to power the ChiSox to a 6-0 win over the Royals, nice to see him pitching better after a rough start to the season.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*










When you have more hits than the other team but are losing by 8 runs


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859922746595172352
Crazy Cubs stat. Gave up 2 more tonight in the first.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Big Bear running wild on the Rays, House Marcell blasts one off of the Rays pennants in left field, 467 feet.

Maybe you should have an alarm for REAL bombs @ABAS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Big Bear running wild on the Rays, House Marcell blasts one off of the Rays pennants in left field, 467 feet.
> 
> Maybe you should have an alarm for REAL bombs @ABAS



Speaking of bombs a late A Bomb alert has been issued as some how our terrible radar system missed it at first, but the bombs seems to be flying over the shit hole known as Kansas City, so the alert isn't that important. Please move on with your daily tasks.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

A SCORELESS FIRST INNING FOR CUBS PITCHING!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @Prometheus

A stellar outing by Jeff Samardzija where he pitched 8 scoreless innings, allowing just 3 hits and walking none, striking out a whopping eleven club-wielding buffoons of ill repute who donned a particularly vile shade of blue, as the GIANTS went on to win their series against the soon-to-be-South-of-the-Wall Los Angeles Dodgers. 

Yet it was not until the eleventh inning that the game truly broke open through the bat of unlikely hero Gorkys Hernandez (pronounced "GORKEEEEEES" following successful offensive endeavors by the Venezuelan outfielder), who doubled to left and scored Joe MVPANIK. BRANDO Belt and Hunter MVPENCE would pile on more runs from there to see the immoral and contemptible Dodgers well and truly buried. :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @CamillePunk

It was utterly dismaying for a while, how the GIANTS went 1-12 with runners in scoring position while the Dodgers went 1-1! :lol 

All bitterness was removed, however, as the GIANTS prevailed in extra innings, giving this epic drama the satisfyingly happy ending demanded by Jeff SAMARDZIJA's stellar, 90-game score outing! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like Trump is ready to start war cause these A Bombs are coming in bunches baby! Be prepared for many more A Bombs coming up, be alert and be aware of your surroundings. An alert has been issued for tomorrow, where we are expecting another A Bomb to take off.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@DesolationRow @Dr. Middy 

WHAT A COMEBACK. :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Makoto Niijima said:


> @DesolationRow @Dr. Middy
> 
> WHAT A COMEBACK. :woo :woo :woo


I JUST READ ABOUT IT (cause I was busy).

Is this the year of amazing Yankee comebacks?! :sodone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

If Pineda and Severino have figured some things out this might be the New York Yankees comeback to being good.

They have a pretty good lineup, but key components are young. They have a good bullpen. The question is their starter depth. I guess the other question is how good is Boston and Baltimore as well.

At any rate, NYY is making their way back. Look out everyone else. And Harper will be in pin stripes in two years...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Quite the comeback indeed, @Makoto Niijima! :woo :woo :woo


*MrMr*: Yankees will almost surely be looking for a SP at the deadline to bolster their rotation. 

Unless the GIANTS put together some sort of remarkable run between now and late July, I hope Johnny CUETO is in the conversation to be moved to the Bronx. Naturally the dreads will have to go, though. RIP.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> At any rate, NYY is making their way back. Look out everyone else. And Harper will be in pin stripes in two years...


Harper, Trout, and Judge OF.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

The New York Baseball Yankees with a series win against the defending World Champions in their home. Fuck, I'm getting excited here.

Lineup looks good; only 2 guys over age 27 in tonight's lineup. We also have good reserves in guys like Hicks, Torreyes, Romine, and Carter (at times). Jordan Montgomery, if he continues this, will really bolster the rotation, as well. First time I've been legitimately excited about the Yanks in awhile.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

It's a small sample but Aaron Hicks might should be in the lineup every day. He's walking (elite 19%) more than he's striking out. He's a switch hitter. He's got pop and speed. He has prospect pedigree. Could just be another late bloomer. Nelson Cruz didn't really click as a hitter until he was in his late 20s. Hicks might be similar in that it just took time for it to all click. This game is extremely difficult but guys like Trout and Harper make it seem easy.

He's hitting above .300 without the benefit of an absurdly high BABIP. Before today's 4 hit game his BABIP was only .295. Yankees probably should keep him in CF/DH and see what's what.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Covey now with an 8.28 ERA and 0-3 record.









Might need to send him down to Triple-A for a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

This was somewhat amusing. http://www.mediaite.com/weird/new-york-mets-tweet-and-delete-picture-of-dildo-in-players-locker/


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Get rid of Ellsbury and keep Hicks in CF imo. 

Of course, there's that contract :mj4


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Hey, so, uh

K Rod is washed. Turns out everyone can see this but ausmus


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> If Pineda and Severino have figured some things out this might be the New York Yankees comeback to being good.
> 
> They have a pretty good lineup, but key components are young. They have a good bullpen. The question is their starter depth. I guess the other question is how good is Boston and Baltimore as well.
> 
> At any rate, NYY is making their way back. Look out everyone else. And Harper will be in pin stripes in two years...


Yes, they are. Bryce might hit 60 HR's with that short porch in right. :mark:

I predicted it last year and remember distinctly JM mocking me. Guess I was a year too early.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Makoto Niijima said:


> Get rid of Ellsbury and keep Hicks in CF imo.
> 
> Of course, there's that contract :mj4


Thankfully Ellsbury is playing somewhat better so far this year. 

Speaking of playing better, Severino with the great start tonight :mark: The only blemish he has tonight is the HR to Baez. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come for him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Covey now with an 8.28 ERA and 0-3 record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acting like he shouldn't have started the year in AAA or even AA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Reading back a page or two. I'd love Harper in 2019 if I was any franchise. He'd be 26 with a legit 6 prime years left, after winning at least 2 MVP's at ripe ages (he won the MVP two years ago and will win this year, bank on it). Don't care what it would take to sign him. I'd love to see Bryce in Chicago.



Chrome said:


> *Fixed
> 
> White Sox should be contenders by then, and he could do just as well, if not better at Guaranteed Rate Field.
> 
> ...





MrMister said:


> It'll aways be The Cell to me.
> 
> Kinda like how I just call the Rangers stadium, Arlington. It's changed its name so much I'm never going to keep track.





ABAS said:


> First of all, it's Comiskey Park.
> 
> Second of all, the dead ball era is over brehs, Ryan Zimmermann has 11...11...11 home runs. :wow


Sidewinder is right in this one instance. Comiskey will forever be its name to me. Plus, any other Sox fan calling Guaranteed Rate Field the G-Spot? My buddies and I have been to multiple games and every time it is brought up, we always refer to it as the G-Spot.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Rizz's arm is going to fall off. After the HBP by Chapman. I have no faith in Duensing to keep this tied.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

This Yankees game is really hurting my chances for a good night's sleep before work tomorrow morning.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

How about that absurd news concerning Jameson Taillon out of Pittsburgh...

Performance drops two or three starts in a row, placed on the DL with groin discomfort, and today it comes out that there is a likelihood Taillon has testicular cancer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



El Conquistador said:


> How about that absurd news concerning Jameson Taillon out of Pittsburgh...
> 
> Performance drops two or three starts in a row, placed on the DL with groin discomfort, and today it comes out that there is a likelihood Taillon has testicular cancer.


fuck.

Hopefully they caught this early. He's young a can bounce back from this.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Reading back a page or two. I'd love Harper in 2019 if I was any franchise. He'd be 26 with a legit 6 prime years left, after winning at least 2 MVP's at ripe ages (he won the MVP two years ago and will win this year, bank on it). Don't care what it would take to sign him. I'd love to see Bryce in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There girl I'm dating calls it the G-Spot and she's a Cubs fan. I was dieing of laughter the first time she said it.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Was watching that last night. People were just happy that it ended. Many were cheering when the Yankees went ahead.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

most of the players in the Yankees cannot have longer hair or grow beards because it's company policy. Management wants them to look like Brian Cashman because the majority of the players are skinheads like him. Just look at the long haired red headed guy who was with the Indians last year! Only fat reality show hoes and men who were born women in the stands that have either dreadlocks or long beards wear Yankee caps and unis! This wasn't meant to offend trans people though, but it could happen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> fuck.
> 
> Hopefully they caught this early. He's young a can bounce back from this.


Look at Nene in the NBA, he's had a 20 year career with it.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*










Carrasco with another great pitching performance tonight. Now leading all of baseball with a crisp .077 WHIP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Stros and Yanks put on what was probably the best game I've seen this season. Lots of tension, lots of good baseball. Felt like a playoff game.

Stros win it when Marisnick guns down Ellsbury at the plate after Sanchez got a base hit with Hicks at 3rd and Ellsbury at 2nd. That was a great throw. You have to send Ellsbury there.

4 game series in the Bronx. Houston up 1-0.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

OK can someone please get the post game interview Joe Biagini just did? That has to be one of the most awkward things I've seen in a while...

Watching Gregg Zaun and Jamie Campbell's reactions were hilarious. To let you know how weird this interview was, they had to clarify to the audience that Biagini wasn't drunk.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

All I can pray for is a split :mj2 Astros are a damn good and dangerous team. Maybe my prediction of Astros/Cubs being the world series for last year will happen this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Makoto Niijima said:


> All I can pray for is a split :mj2 Astros are a damn good and dangerous team. Maybe my prediction of Astros/Cubs being the world series for last year will happen this year.


When Dallas and McCullers pitch like that, yeah, Houston gonna be tough to beat.

Montgomery wasn't bad, but he made more mistakes.

The first game came down to a coin flip pretty much. This one was more in Houston's favor. NYY still has Severino and Tanaka to go. Houston has Morton and Fiers. Pitching advantage is to the Yankees here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @FitChi @Purplegreenyellow @Sol Katti

Earlier in the endless marathon extra innings of last night's/this morning's MLB game between the Cincinnati Reds and San Francisco GIANTS, osey2 had this reaction when he flied out to the right-center graveyard of fly balls and line drives, caught by the Reds' right fielder...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863270348866732032
Several interminable innings later... After the Reds had short-circuited almost innumerable rallies on their own, including a runners-on-third-and-second, one-out situation which inexplicably concluded with the runner on second being picked off, among other lowlights for the Reds... osey2 had a different reaction... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863299466857562116

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863300339730141184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863303156683374593 DISGUSTING! Please #disavow , *AryaDark*!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863303080288202753 51 years to the day... And of course, no disrespect to BRANDON BELT, for this is a regular season only stat!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863303258923646976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863303272081129473
BUSTER. MOTHER. EFFIN'. POSEY. MVPOSEY! :mark: osey2 

GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

lol why can't the Dodgers beat the Giants?

The Giants are terrible and the Dodgers are good, yet it doesn't matter.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Joey Bats with another bat flip! :woo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yankees schedule looks very easy over the next week and a half. Its a good thing the Astros series happened early in May and not sometime late in the season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



starsfan24 said:


> Joey Bats with another bat flip! :woo




Flipping bats on a last place team, weren't they also losing the game when he did it?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



ABAS said:


> Flipping bats on a last place team, weren't they also losing the game when he did it?


I think they were down like 8-2 or 8-3. 

Cubbies with a solid sweep. Need more of that this weekend against Milwaukee.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Well, a young up-and-coming pitcher for _my_ favorite team just got diagnosed with ball cancer.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Fucking hell, Yankees, what did you do to me today.

I am going to the game June 2nd, they better fucking win.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Looks like top Cuban prospect Luis Robert is joining the ChiSox. :drose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Chrome said:


> Looks like top Cuban prospect Luis Robert is joining the ChiSox. :drose





White Sox got dem' Cuban ties. We've had a few pan out, we've had many fizzle out, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I now own the White Sox top 2 prospects in Dynasty :Rose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

The Pirates @ Braves game was nuts! Matt Adams adds a game winning single (to go along with another HR) to his name, a missile to LF! What a crazy game, an over three hour rain delay trailing 3-2, then take the lead 4-3 and then Jim Johnson blows the save and trailing 5-4 in the Ninth before Markakis doubled in Inciarte with two outs to tie it again leading to Adams latest heroics! The game ended just shy of 2 am est. I would have hated to blow this game and lose with Teheran's bum ass (at home) pitching tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Cubs are finally starting to wake up. .5 game out in the Central.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Dyson had another meltdown. 

lol poor guy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Just when you think the Braves may knock on the door of .500 (even without Freeman) they have a horrific two run lead blown save last night and then shit the bed on get away day. The bullpen had been on an Awesome run also, only giving up one hit in like 16 innings or something like that. Now we have to go play the Giants who just happen to be on fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



starsfan24 said:


> *Cubs are finally starting to wake up.* .5 game out in the Central.


They're playing the San Francisco Giants, one of the worst teams in MLB, lol.

Don't get me wrong. The Cubs are one of the best teams in baseball and they definitely boast the single greatest lineup in all of baseball. You could subtract the Cubs' best four starting players and due to all of their versatility and bench prowess and whatnot, their lineup would still be markedly--and I do mean markedly--superior to the Giants'. I'm just saying, the Giants being a bad team helps. :side:



MrMister said:


> Dyson had another meltdown.
> 
> lol poor guy


lol.



Kemp said:


> Just when you think the Braves may knock on the door of .500 (even without Freeman) they have a horrific two run lead blown save last night and then shit the bed on get away day. The bullpen had been on an Awesome run also, only giving up one hit in like 16 innings or something like that. *Now we have to go play the Giants who just happen to be on fire.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Giants are indeed on fire in a manner of speaking, yes, since they are a dumpster fire of epic proportions. 

My single greatest worry is that this team has just enough talent to miss a top ten protected pick. These bums can't even tank right.


Speaking of talent on the GIANTS...

Jeff Samardzija has 79 strikeouts and 11 walks on the season thus far.

Samardzija leads the National League with his strikeouts total. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

GIANTS



:side:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



DesolationRow said:


> They're playing the San Francisco Giants, one of the worst teams in MLB, lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. The Cubs are one of the best teams in baseball and they definitely boast the single greatest lineup in all of baseball. You could subtract the Cubs' best four starting players and due to all of their versatility and bench prowess and whatnot, their lineup would still be markedly--and I do mean markedly--superior to the Giants'. I'm just saying, the Giants being a bad team helps. :side:



I'll take them anyway I can get them. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



starsfan24 said:


> I'll take them anyway I can get them. :lol


Most prudent there. Most prudent indeed. osey2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*MLB: It's possible the Twins are better than your favorite team*

Nice win to start off the road trip for the Braves. Hopefully Garcia keeps this up and he could have real trade value at the deadline. Swanson does so many things even when he isn't hitting, scoring from first on a single to LF (on a ball that didn't really bounce that far away from the catcher) is just a heads up, great play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

The Braves must be shutting it down and aiming for another Top 5 pick now. Losing a series to an injury riddled Giants team that had scored like four runs lately coming into the series is a sad state of affairs. Losing to Cueto would be understandable but being shutdown by some bum no one has ever heard of last night really takes the cake. :mj2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I was just thinking over the weekend how the Giants and Braves respect each other too much to get into a fight and then D-Bag Bush-League Harper throws a hissy fit for being beaned and the Gnats wonder why no one likes or respects them.

In other news: Mike Trout has landed on the DL for the first time in his career.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

One thing I noticed about the Harper/Strickland thing is that if you watch Posey, he barely moves even when Harper starts to fight with Strickland. He probably knew when he was setting the pitch up that Strickland wanted to throw it at him, and probably just let him pay the price for a stupid move. And really, considering the history they have is years old now, it's stupid that he'd do that, just as it's stupid for Harper to have such a fiery temper that probably got him suspended for a week or so. 

Both guys came out of this looking bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cubs suck.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Kemp said:


> I was just thinking over the weekend how the Giants and Braves respect each other too much to get into a fight and then D-Bag Bush-League Harper throws a hissy fit for being beaned and the Gnats wonder why no one likes or respects them.
> 
> In other news: Mike Trout has landed on the DL for the first time in his career.
> 
> ...


Harper was being bush league? Not the guy that was clearly making an intentional throw for beef that was 3 years old? Really? Not only that, but there are stories out there of Strickland being a top class twat, so someone coming back at him is totally fair. Pitchers who go at guys for "getting shown up" are just the worst and probably my least favorite thing about the baseball culture.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

It's a work. Memorial Day hype imo.

Seriously though, Strickland with the clown move keeping a grudge for YEARS. I was entertained so I approve. Best mound charge I've seen in years and the brawl was great as well even if Samardzija and Morse took each other out :lol

Too bad about Trout. He was destroying baseballs like he had never destroyed baseballs in his impressive career. 



:BELTRE is back:mark:

Beltre is 56 or 57 hits from 3000.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

:trout is out for 6-8 weeks, having surgery  Baseball is over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> It's a work. Memorial Day hype imo.
> 
> Seriously though, Strickland with the clown move keeping a grudge for YEARS. I was entertained so I approve. Best mound charge I've seen in years and the brawl was great as well even if Samardzija and Morse took each other out :lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, i mean i think that hiotting a dude the next time up, or the next game, after he hits a home run off you is a bitch move. But YEARS later is is a bit more. 

On a related note, Jeff Samardzija did more damage to Strickland than Harper did. :mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

good on ya, harper

getting beaned at 98 mph because the guy is still butthurt you showed him up 3 years ago should get an immediate response


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Can we address the elephant in the room please? 

Who THE HELL was Brock Harris trying to hit when he chucked the helmet? Joe Panik? It appears to be point blank and he missed Strickland by a good 8 feet.

Does Strickland have a helmet force field around him?

I feel this is something @DesolationRow will know.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Harper is going to get relegated to 1B duties so he doesn't have to throw the ball from the outfield anymore after Dusty saw that shitty helmet throw :ti


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



JM said:


> Can we address the elephant in the room please?
> 
> Who THE HELL was Brock Harris trying to hit when he chucked the helmet? Joe Panik? It appears to be point blank and he missed Strickland by a good 8 feet.
> 
> ...


i think he realized at the last second that if he threw the helmet directly at hunter that he would be looking at a very lengthy suspension

it was fucking hilarious the angle it came out of his hand though. A+ Number 1 unexpected comedy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

HAWK just announced his retirement after NEXT year. Dude, just retire this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I watched a random Sox game and Hawk was going on about how Quintana is back. 

Then Quintana gets blasted again and again. And Quintana and Hawk always brings us back to this classic...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Thank God Hawk is retiring. Can't stand him.

Cubs suck. That's all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I shed a tear when I heard that. So many great memories of Hawk and White Sox baseball as a kid.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Hello @JM.

Yes Hunter Strickland has a helmet force field around him.

Bryce Harper found out that the pitch thrown into him was... a TRAP!










GIANTS would have the #2 pick in the 2018 draft if the season ended right now! 

TANK.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Cubs should send Schwarber back down to AA or AAA. Let him figure things out for a couple of weeks down there. His entire approach is whack right now. You can bring him back up after a stretch in the minors, assuming Schwarber figures it out. 

Plus, that gives Javi and Happ some regular playing time. Madden is a good manager, no denying that. I think all this tinkering with the Cubs lineup is actually detrimental at this point. Some times structure and known playing time is great for confidence. He's basically got Russell, Zobrist, Baez, Happ and Schwarber 2 of each sitting out every 2 or 3 games. How can you even string consistency together that way? Literally everyone is struggling except for Bryant and Heyward.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Happ should go back down too....hasn't done jack since pitchers found out how to pitch to him.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Pretty telling when Maddon pulls Schwarber in favor of Albert Almora with the bases loaded. Which turned out to be Jon Jay.

I'm not too worried about the Cubs yet. I think they'll figure things out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I wouldn't say Rizzo is struggling. His OBP is still great. His K rate is fantastic at 11%. He's just not getting hits to drop. His line drive rate is down so his soft contact is up. Maybe he's being too passive. Maybe he's unlucky. His swing %'s are all in line with what he's done in the past. Could be he's joining the flyball movement. His FB% is up. So this change in approach is just taking time for it to all click. Or it's clicked but the results are unlucky right now. It's a lot of things it seems. 

As for Schwarber, I agree. He needs regular everyday at bats that don't mean anything. Clear his mind, reboot, work on things etc. The game is incredibly difficult and options exist for a reason.

edit: Scwharber could use the Mookie Wilson way of thinking. Believe in dinosaurs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

How did this geek just throw a no hitter? :ti


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Insane. Hurt in the first inning and battles to throw a no no.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



ABAS said:


> How did this geek just throw a no hitter? :ti


Before you call him a geek, just remember the name Philip Humber, who threw a perfect game. His career numbers were WAY worse than Edison's :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

VOLQUEZ is doubtless using some sort of drug undetected by MLB. I'm guessing it's Covfefe. @AryaDark


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Son of Edin


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Let's go Reds! Let's win this thing, also man the Brewers are on fire.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

under 100 pitches :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

*Volquez believes in dinosaurs :mark:*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Houston is so good.

I'm ready for the Rangers to play bad teams again. Oh...we have the Nationals this weekend?

:brady6


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Speaking of the Nationals, *MrMr*, I was able to see the Nats take on the Oakland A's Sunday afternoon at the Coliseum in Oakland, which rests about fifty yards away from Oracle Arena. So I was able to double up on a fun baseball slugfest before settling into the arena for Game 2 of the NBA Finals... :banderas :curry2

http://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=washington+nationals&sh=0&spf=1496649097697


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Baez is so much more superior than Russell. SRS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Been an awful season for the Angels(again) but at least I was able to see pujols hit number 600 live, great night :trout


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @Purpleyellowgreen @scrilla @FitChi @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH

Every day I thought *MrMr* was just spreading the bad word about Sam Dyson to me just as a friend chatting about baseball, one of our favorite pastimes. Instead I am living in a Stephen King novel and *MrMr* WAS CYNICALLY PUTTING ME AND MY BASEBALL TEAM UNDER A HORRIBLE SPELL, SOMEHOW SENDING OUT BRAIN WAVES TO SAN FRANCISCO TO ENSURE THE GIANTS WOULD ACTUALLY TRADE FOR SAM DYSON!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Oh, wait. :curry2

GIANTS need to tank and this actually helps. _/strokes chin... too bad I just finished shaving an hour ago while watching cars crawl on the Bay Bridge_

Plus, not surprisingly, Dyson is only netting the Rangers either some cash or a player-to-be-named-later.

Nevertheless... This is kind of funny. :lol I mean... Maybe in some low-leverage settings at AT&T Park he might rediscover himself...? :lol

Yeah, probably not. But whatever! Let's tank like it's an odd year! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872248098461962240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872245480822059008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872247035864514560
:lmao

Seriously, though, I mostly genuinely like this move. It's almost zero-risk for a team that is going nowhere this season anyway in the Giants. And there's the perhaps one-in-six Reversed Russian Roulette chance that Dyson finds that nasty stuff of his again in a new setting in the National League West. :mark:

GIANTS


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Scooter Gennett became the first Red ever to hit 4 home runs in a game and the first MLB player to have for home runs, 5 hits and 10 RBI's!!! Go Reds!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

The live footage of the trade got a lol out of me.

Dyson is perfect for OPERATION TANK. Get that high draft pick guaranteed. Got a lead? Put Dyson in.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Oh my God @DesolationRow I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Dyson :ha


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Refreshing to see the Cubs finally playing good ball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

White Sox been stinkin' up the joint lately. Probably time to start unloading some veterans.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

How 'bout my Yankees ass raping the Orioles, 14-0, in the bottom of the 5th.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

(Sorry Dad)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



starsfan24 said:


> Refreshing to see the Cubs finally playing good ball.





What was that?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Catalanotto said:


> How 'bout my Yankees ass raping the Orioles, 14-0, in the bottom of the 5th.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> (Sorry Dad)


Meanwhile, they won 14-3 today. Judge hit two more bombs, 1 which nearly went 500 ft. :done

We outscored the Os in this series 38-8. :done :done

That's an average of 12+ a game :sodone


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Indians really starting to pick it up. Especially Jose Ramirez is about as hot as you can get right now. Last night, he became the first player in the modern era (post-1900) with at least 14 extra-base hits in a seven-game stretch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Well, Buehrle's son can sing pretty damn well.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

This is unfortunate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880631961055875073


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I've never been more than a casual fan, and this year I haven't even been that. So, could I trouble somebody to give me the bullet points on how the Astros suddenly learned to baseball?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

That was a fun little comeback by the ChiSox. Rangers bullpen is WOAT though, that's 16 blown saves now for them. Oof.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Check out this out http://m.mlb.com/video/v1562793883/must-c-combo-zimmer-lays-out-for-two-great-catches


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Jay Valero said:


> I've never been more than a casual fan, and this year I haven't even been that. So, could I trouble somebody to give me the bullet points on how the Astros suddenly learned to baseball?


The Astros have been building a quality team for a few years now. They kind of underachieved last season, but that's probably not fair, because they have quite a few young, but potentially great players on the team.

This season they added a few veterans and it's just blossomed into a juggernaut. They've scored the most runs so far. 

Their starting pitching is above average when everyone is healthy, and their bullpen is one of the better ones as well.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> The Astros have been building a quality team for a few years now. They kind of underachieved last season, but that's probably not fair, because they have quite a few young, but potentially great players on the team.
> 
> This season they added a few veterans and it's just blossomed into a juggernaut. They've scored the most runs so far.
> 
> Their starting pitching is above average when everyone is healthy, and their bullpen is one of the better ones as well.


Thanks. Whatever happened with that kerfluffle over treatment of a draft pick/prospect/whatever that people seemed to get up in arms about?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Jay Valero said:


> Thanks. Whatever happened with that kerfluffle over treatment of a draft pick/prospect/whatever that people seemed to get up in arms about?


Not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Mookie hates Canada apparently.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> Not sure what you're referring to.


I think his name was Brady Aiken?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Jay Valero said:


> I think his name was Brady Aiken?


Oh yeah him. Totally forgot about him. Pitching prospects are so volatile.

He's with the Indians farm system now it seems. No clue on the particulars here.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah him. Totally forgot about him. *Pitching prospects are so volatile.
> *
> He's with the Indians farm system now it seems. No clue on the particulars here.


Tell me about it. As a casual Pirates fan I can't count the number of "could develop into a Cy Young winner" types that have ended up in surgery thanks to elbows going out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Rangers can't even get one to get to the "possible Cy Young winner" stage :lol

Darvish doesn't count. He was already a pretty polished professional pitcher when Texas acquired him.

Speaking of Darvish, Texas is going to need to sell like I said earlier in the season. Team isn't a contender. Bullpen is shit. Aside from Andrus and Beltre, hitting is shit (really it's about an average lineup I guess). Darvish is the only good pitcher we have. Trade Darvish and Lucroy. Darvish could get someone good. Lucroy is a sell low, but gotta try to get something back after dealing Brinson for him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Jose Ramirez with the clutch late run in the voting to become the deserving starter at 3B in the all star game. Indians getting some rep this year with 5 all stars. It should be noted that Brantley, after missing basically all of last year, is once again an all star.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882936622161047553


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Guess who's the first 30 HR man of the year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Judge broke DiMaggio's Yankees rookie HR record with that 30th. Also he's the 2nd player to hit 30 HR before the All Star game as rookie. The other player was Mark McGwire...30 years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883711805545119746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883768386748121088


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

So why are people saying Aaron Judge is what baseball needs? We already have a titan with 60 HR power in Giancarlo. So Judge isn't quite unique there. We have better all around hitters like Votto and Freeman. We have more dynamic all around players like Bryce Harper and Mike Trout. This game is filled with some of the best position player talent I've ever seen.

So what makes Judge special? Oh he's a Yankee...

I am not knocking Aaron Judge here. I am dubious of the hype of Aaron Judge. He hits the ball harder than anyone this season so I don't think his batting average is a total mirage despite his BABIP of around .400. Players that K around 30% of the time and have BABIP north of .400 are hitting beyond what they really are though. We know Judge's power and batting eye is elite. He made adjustments to his approach that have improved his a ability. While he does K a lot, he also BB's a lot. This batting average is simply unsustainable over his career, unless he's a game changing freak talent like Barry Bonds. Bonds didn't strike out though, so it's probable Judge isn't Bonds. (lol he's obviously not Bonds)


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

OH. Hey Quintana.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

This is a great trade for the Chisox. They probably got the best years from Quintana for a group of prospects headed by Eloy Jimenez, a top 5-10 prospect in all of baseball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

This is a great deal for both sides imo. Quintana's having a bit of a down year overall but he's been good in his last 5 starts and is on a team-friendly contract. Plus pitching in the NL can only help. And the ChiSox load up their farm system even more with a top-10 prospect in Eloy Jimenez, as well as top pitching prospect Dylan Cease. Hopefully they make a few more deals and end up with a really STACKED farm system.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Great deal for Chicago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

IMO thread title should be about the White Sox having a better AAA team than their MLB roster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

White Sox make yet another solid trade. I've lost track of everyone they've acquired. Moncada getting called up after dealing Frazier.

it's not bad for NYY either really. I think getting Robertson back is the biggest deal. Not sure what they're going to do for starters though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yeah, another nice trade for the ChiSox. Looking forward to Moncada's debut, I thought maybe they would wait and have him debut next year in the season opener, but I'm glad they're doing it now instead. Imagine Cabrera and Abreu might be on the move too, along with a couple of our veteran starters.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

There better be a shit market for hitters bc if Avila blew his wad on trading JD when he could've waited....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

And so the longest sellout streak in National League history ends not with a bang but with a whimper. 530 regular season games, spanning from October 1, 2010 (was there), to just a few nights go. 

Obviously the Giants played fast and loose with the actual attendance numbers but at least they could fudge them enough to support the claim that the sellout streak was still breathing.

Now, however, it is undeniably over, and like all good things, it comes to an end.

The _San Francisco Chronicle_ listed the five best regular season games to be played during the sellout streak which spanned so very long indeed.

They were, in chronological order:

Oct. 3, 2010: The GIANTS win the NL West on the final day of the season, knocking off the San Diego Padres! I was not at this game.

June 13, 2012: MATT CAIN pitches the PERFECT PERFECTO! I was at this game.

May 25, 2013: ANGEL MVPAGAN with the WALK-OFF INSIDE THE PARK HOME RUN! I was at this game.

June 25, 2014: :lincecum4 pitches his SECOND NO-HITTER! AGAINST THE PADRES AGAIN! I was at this game.

July 13, 2014: osey2 and :bum were Catcher and Starting Pitcher respectively... A grand battery and they both hit Grand Slams against the Diamondbacks! I was at this game.

Also, I would add September 12, 2014... @CamillePunk and I were at that game. A drubbing of the Dodgers it was... Behind a magnificent :bum start, the GIANTS prevailed 9-0!

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@DesolationRow

MVPanda is back. :mark: Okay he's probably not going to do anything and a lot of Giants' fans are still perhaps rightfully bitter and upset with him for the way he left, but as someone who always loved the Panda I'm glad he's back. I hope he surprises everyone. If not, I won't be disappointed. 






Still remember how crazy it was in the WF catbox when MVPANDA was destroying the Tigers. :lol Good times. Panda won my heart when he played for us, and that is not a thing so easily retrieved.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Yes indeed, @CamillePunk. 

:lol Sandoval should have kept his trap shut while he was departing but overall, who can hold a grudge against the weight of his accomplishments in San Francisco? 

MVPANDA! :mark: Dave Dombrowski kicking him in the ass and saying, "Here, take your $50 million we still owe you, just get out!" :lmao Not that I blame Dombrowksi at all. Just shows that whole situation was an awful one, probably for all involved. Thank the baseball gods the GIANTS didn't fall on that grenade. :side:

But for the league minimum? Why not? :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*






OMG!

- Vic


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

:BELTRE

3000 hits :mark:

:BELTRE

31st player to ever do it :mark:

:BELTRE


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Dodgers traded for Yu Darvish.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Dodgers need to settle down.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Don't look now, but the Cubs are on fire.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Catch of the Year happened tonight:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



El Conquistador said:


> Don't look now, but the Cubs are on fire.


Yeah, I'm feeling pretty good about taking the division now. Also wouldn't see the Dodgers until the LCS in all likelihood unless something crazy happens. Setting up to be ok in all honesty.



Impeccable Sin said:


> Catch of the Year happened tonight:


Former Cub Great!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

sweet jesus that's a fantastic grab.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Saw that catch live at a sports bar and grill; thanks for sharing, @Impeccable Sin! What a series and especially what a game those two teams had. 

Last night Mike Trout turned 26 years old and recorded his 1,000th hit. He hit 5 WAR in a fairly small number of plate appearances. Just ridiculous. He continues to prove himself his generation's greatest everyday player.

Bryce Harper who is no slouch recorded his 150th home run last night. _At the exact same age Mike Trout hit his 150th home run._

Some Cub hit an inside-the-park home run at AT&T Park last night. lolololololololol...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Indians traded a 30th round minor league relief pitcher for Jay Bruce tonight.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

In 2011 the Rally Squirrel led the Cardinals to the World championship. This year it's Rally Cat FTW. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hdVHMKDv_8U


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Indians traded a 30th round minor league relief pitcher for Jay Bruce tonight.


My Mets going into rebuilding mode after being in the World Series two years ago :mj2 

Also, fuck. We gave him to the Indians of all places. If that team can stay healthy, I have a feeling they're going to the World Series again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Is anyone gonna challenge the almight GIANCARBOMB for the HR title? Career high 40 already baby.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

I think we have a very clear winner of the World Series in the Dodgers this year. They are simply the best team in baseball today and I can't imagine them blowing it in the big games this time around. It was great seeing the Cubs win it last year after 108 years, but my god they have fallen a bit since. Yeah, they aren't terrible, but they clearly aren't the same team they were at this time last year.

At this point, I have no reason to believe that the Dodgers won't get it done this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Still a month left in the season. It's not about who the best team is, it's about who the hottest pitching staff is come October.

Let's see how Clayton looks before crowning them.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@DesolationRow @MillionDollarProns @scrilla 

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/pablo-sandoval-giants-return/

Pablo Sandoval writes about being back with the Giants. :mj2 Can't believe this article made all of you guys cry you really have a lot of growing up to do unlike me I am very grown up and do not cry. 

:mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Stanton cleared waivers guys, who wants him?

THE BIG FUCK also has more home runs in the last 6 weeks than the Giants as a team :sodone

Tossing some Giancarbomb's like it's Belfast


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

There's 60+ in The Big Fuck's bat. I'm not saying anything shocking or controversial here of course. He just has to stay healthy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Looks like Cashman may have to consider moving Frazier or Torres 

Though I personally am still hesitant to move them for anyone, a bat like Stanton's is just too special. Especially in that ballpark.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Stamton could play some 1B prob :side:

You know, when they sign Harper and Trout.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



American_Nightmare said:


> I think we have a very clear winner of the World Series in the Dodgers this year. They are simply the best team in baseball today and I can't imagine them blowing it in the big games this time around. It was great seeing the Cubs win it last year after 108 years, but my god they have fallen a bit since. Yeah, they aren't terrible, but they clearly aren't the same team they were at this time last year.
> 
> At this point, I have no reason to believe that the Dodgers won't get it done this year.


I think the Indians are capable of taking down the Dodgers. They're on a roll right now and they're without Chissenhall, Brantly and Miller. Their pitching looks dominant again and keep in mind that they now have Jay Bruce on their team (bastards). And Jackson has emerged as a great hitter and outfielder. Also, the Dodgers aren't a big home run hitting team, which will prove difficult against the Indians pitching. 

Otherwise, Houston has a chance. And the Nationals are always a team to keep an eye out for. But right now Cleveland has to biggest chance in my opinion.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

The Cubs should seriously consider playing Baez over Russell regularly when Addy returns. Not that it matters, they won't go far. The pitching is putrid compared to last year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

So this Nicky Delmonico fella ain't half bad.....


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Chapman isn't a closer anymore. :woah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

this little league Sunday nighter is a pretty neat idea.

So last week we were in Minnesota on holidays and we had tickets for the Wednesday night game between the Indians and the Twins. Game got rained out, and we couldn't make the rescheduled game the next day. So had to eat the tickets. Fucking sucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

930 AM Baseball game tomorrow for Eclipse viewing, I'm ready :mark:

Even if it is rookie league ball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@AryaDark @Perfect Poster @Shala.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900805180035346432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900804754229559297


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Don't look now but Giancarlo is at 50. 

He's on pace for 63. 

If anyone in this era can knock 60+, it's the Big Fuck.


Also the light has come on for Byron Buxton. He is playing up to his immense potential finally. Just shows how difficult this game is.

Then there's Rhys Hoskins who thinks the NL is low A ball. Phillies might get good kinda fast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Shut up Mr Mister, you gonna break his jaw again


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Anyone here have any thoughts on the Astros-Rangers saga?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



> Jeff Fletcher‏Verified account @JeffFletcherOCR 3m3 minutes ago
> More
> Yes, looks like Angels are getting Justin Upton from the Tigers for Grayson Long, and sending Cam Maybin to Astros for TBA. More to come.


Well now...

Edit: @DesolationRow @MRMister thoughts on all the trades? Fucking Astros


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Baez leaves game due to injury.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@AryaDark



starsfan24 said:


> Anyone here have any thoughts on the Astros-Rangers saga?


It sounds to me like the Rangers extended a helping hand and sought to give the Astros a huge break but when the Astros thought up the other proviso of having the Rangers play what would have been a Rangers home series in Houston and have the Rangers receive the gate money and everything else, the Rangers balked because it would have meant, in reality, a 12-game road trip for the Rangers down the stretch of September. Too bad things couldn't have gone a little more smoothly but it's not a big deal by any means.



Dub said:


> Well now...
> 
> Edit: @DesolationRow @MRMister thoughts on all the trades? Fucking Astros


It's a good trade for the Angels. The Giants kicked the tires on Justin Upton just to see what they would have had to trade (with the idea of reloading for next year). 

Funny that the Tigers lost Kate Upton and Justin Upton on the same day. :lol

Verlander is going to miss Comerica; the Crawford boxes will not be his friends. But it's a bold move for Houston and I look forward to seeing what they do in the postseason.


Meanwhile... @CamillePunk @The Return OF THE SHIV @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @fitchu @Prometheus 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904474256133693440
:mark: There you go! We GIANTS fans are getting to witness GREATNESS! :mark:

:bum


Yeah. That's what we're getting to witness... :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Rumor is the Marlins will slash payroll by 1/3 after the sale next season :sodone DAMN YOU JETER

He also wants to live in Tampa and have a corporate card to cover all of his so incured expenses... on top of a 5M annual salary to make back his 25M team buy in.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Cubs can't get through a single game without an injury now. Arrieta goes down today.

:vincecry :tenay :fuckthis


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Jays/Sox heading into the 17th inning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



Dub said:


> Well now...
> 
> Edit: @DesolationRow @MRMister thoughts on all the trades? Fucking Astros


Upton is a good player to get. Didn't cost much and the Angels are loaded with money to his contract doesn't matter much. I'm not sure what he's being paid though.

It'll be interesting to see if they are players in the signing of Harper. Trout and Harp on the same team...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

@Dub



MrMister said:


> Upton is a good player to get. Didn't cost much and the Angels are loaded with money to his contract doesn't matter much. I'm not sure what he's being paid though.
> 
> *It'll be interesting to see if they are players in the signing of Harper. Trout and Harp on the same team...*


This has been my prediction for a while. Even while being chained to the Brobdingnagian contract of The Worst Player in Major League Baseball Albert Pujols, the Angels' future committed payroll outlays are almost tiny.

Bryce Harper honestly makes a lot of sense for them. They are an organization that can make it rain, but they have been taking their medicine over the past couple of years or so, finally performing a kind of stealth rebuild while still trying to win with :trout

I would be surprised if they were not one of the big players during Harper's free agency bonanza.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Maybe the White Sox could be players in the Harper sweepstakes too. :hmm:

2019 is the earliest they're expected to be competitive. And all that young talent could be enticing to Harper.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



DesolationRow said:


> @Dub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good view of their current and future payroll-
http://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Q7dlNaSqB4vip6QD88MCaahpPjiZrS7dgOam_TrElLg/edit#gid=0

FUCK HAMILTON! FREE AT LAST!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Indians on a 16 game winning streak with a legitimate chance to catch the AL record of 20 set by the Moneyball Oakland A's. Meanwhile, the Dodgers who were on pace for a historic season have now lost 8 straight.

What the hell is going here?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*

Tribe at 18 straight now.

Judge hit his 40th and 41st HR as well. He joins McGwire as the only rookie to ever hit 40 HR. He also broke a TED WILLIAMS record. Judge broke the BB mark of Ted's rookie season.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

Welp, there it is. 20 wins. 

Congrats to all Indians fans on this board. I have to imagine that they're the favorites now to win it all this season, no?

Also, you guys still don't deserve Jay Bruce :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

Why are we jinxing the Indians by putting them in the title of the thread? 

RIP winning streak at least it got to 20.

Just let it be known as person that knows baseball, I DID NOT PUT THE TRIBE IN THE THREAD TITLE. I disavow.


They were going in the title after the streak was over, but since it'll end now because we jinxed it, it'll be ok.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*










*EVERYTHING IS FUCKING GRAVY RIGHT NOW AND ALL THE LIL' TRIBE FANS ARE DANCING IN THE STREETS OF BELIEVELAND WITH RAINBOWS, SUNSHINE, AND PURE, UNADULTERATED JOY FLYING OUT OF THEIR ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_MUH BULLPEN!!!!!!!! MUH COOKIEEEE!!!!!! MUH BAUER OUTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *MUH CY KLUBOT!!!!!!!!!!!* MUH JAY LOOSE-ASS MOTHERFUCKING BRUCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH EDWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH HITTING!!!!!!!!! MUH LINDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH SUREFIRE MVP CANDIDATE J-RAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH MINI-TEAM HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *MUH ANDREW FUCKING MILLER AIN'T EVEN BACK YET AND WE'RE DOING ALL THIS WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

SO EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUCH GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIED FOR THE AL WIN STREAK RECORD WITH THE '02 As!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AARON SORKIN AND BRAD PITT, GET OFF YOUR GODDAMN ASSES AND START MAKING OUR MONEYBALL MOVIE RIGHT FUCKING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CURRENTLY SITTIN' PRETTY AT #1 IN THE AL STANDINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

*20 STRAIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAY NEVER LOOOOOOOOOOSSSSEEEE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAGIC NUMBER AT 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE BELIEVELAND "FUCK Y'ALL" REVENGE TOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COMING SOON TO A POSTSEASON NEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *MUH MOTHERFUCKING CLEVELAND WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:
























































( get well soon, Bradley Zimmer :side: )


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

Dastardly @JM changing titles probably.

20 wins don't mean a thing without that ring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

21 in a row now. AL record. You're welcome for my anti-jinx post.:max


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

*What sports fan around here hates Cleveland so much? hmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

Congrats on 21 straight wins. You can thank your hero and savior Jay Bruce All Mighty for that one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*



Stax Classic said:


> Dastardly @JM changing titles probably.
> 
> 20 wins don't mean a thing without that ring.


Wasn't me.

LC Maybe?

Somebody has some explaining to do when this ends that's for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: MLB:The Tribe might not lose another game*

:sneaky


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jinx


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And that's 22 straight. From what I read the only other longer unbeaten streak was the 1916 GIANTS but they had a tie. I had no idea games tied. Call me Donovan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OK now the TRIBE are just laughing at me.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

MrMister said:


> And that's 22 straight. From what I read the only other longer unbeaten streak was the 1916 GIANTS but they had a tie. I had no idea games tied. Call me Donovan.


Back in the day they did. In fact there are actually a lot of things about that season that are strange. The Giants finished that season only fourth in the NL in wins. Yeah, not the league as a whole, but just the National League. You'd think that a team that won 26 straight (they also had a 14 game winning streak earlier in the season, making this even more surprising) would finish at the top of the league, but instead they still managed to lose 66 games that season. The 35 Cubs when they had their 21 game winning streak won 100 games that season for the first time in 25 years. The Money Ball A's when they had their 20 game winning streak surpassed their previous season record that featured arguably a more talented roster (and by the way was a 100+ win season). And this years Indians are on track to break 100 as well. The 1916 Giants however only won 86 games. They were also shut out for an entire three game series, which is the only time it has ever happened in the history of their franchise. And none of their pitchers, despite the winning streak, reached 20 wins that season. 

Never the less, to me, the 1916 Giants hold the record for longest unbeaten streak in MLB history.. But the Indians now hold the longest winning streak. I just can't consider what the Giants did to be a winning streak, not when you had a tie at one point. To me, the 2017 Indians and 1916 Giants hold two different records.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Massive weekend series for the Cubs. Just take two of three from the Cardinals please and don't get swept like last weekend.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AlternateDemise said:


> Never the less, to me, the 1916 Giants hold the record for longest unbeaten streak in MLB history.. But the Indians now hold the longest winning streak. I just can't consider what the Giants did to be a winning streak, not when you had a tie at one point. To me, the 2017 Indians and 1916 Giants hold two different records.


Yep they're two different records.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can the Cards just die please? Not like in an airplane crash or anything... just suck sometime in my lifetime. K thanx*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Cards are like the Pats/Spurs of baseball, just be happy they have only had one title.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908551078450311168


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Moncada starting to swing a hot bat, that's good to see.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908551078450311168


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2

At least the streaks over. Time for the "Indians to win the world series" predictions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It couldn't last forever.

Well it could have but @AryaDark JINXED it! :max

Incredible run by the Tribe and that's obviously an understatement.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The TRIBE....might not win another game.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Cubs can eliminate the Brewers with a sweep tomorrow. First two games have been unreal. Hoping for the same today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HEEL JEETS HEEL

:deandre


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

What a walk off homer by the Brewers!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't look now, but the ChiSox, Tigers, Giants, and Phillies are embarked in an epic race to get the worst overall record and the #1 pick in next year's draft. Come on White Sox, gimme an 8-game losing streak to end the season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to mention that JOSE ABREU is only the 3rd player in MLB HISTORY to start out his career with four straight seasons of 25+ Homers and 100+ RBI.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Judge got to 50. That breaks McGwire's rookie record.

What if we have Judge, Harper, and Trout all in pinstripes around 2021?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

MAGIC NUMBER IS 1.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the lack of playoff races is making this last week of the season a lot less exciting to follow than the last couple of years.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Central Division Champs! Let's go!!! REPEAT.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Now the real season begins. Let's do this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crappy year to say the least, but Hahn did a great job trading away players and stockpiling the farm system to be one of the deepest in baseball. The future is bright on the Southside methinks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Predictions gents 

Wild card 
Twins and Arizona wins 

ALDS
Cleveland beats the twins 3-1
Red Sox beat the Astros 3-2

NLDS
Arizona beats the dodgers 3-1
Washington beats the cubs 3-2

ALCS
Cleveland beats the sox 4-2

NLCS
Washington beats Arizona 4-3

Fall Classic 
Cleveland beats Washington 4-3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Shala. *THE YANKEES HYPE TRAIN CONTINUES!!! :woo*







:woo


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Shala. *THE YANKEES HYPE TRAIN CONTINUES!!! :woo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 to nothing Cleveland


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> 4 to nothing Cleveland


*Yeah, and no one expected them to make it this far, nor to beat Cleveland. They clearly said in the video they're a year ahead of schedule.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dodgers vs Nats and Astros vs Indians, a draught will be broken.

Sox, Yankees, and Cubs can eat a dick, and leery of the D-backs, 16 years is only so long...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Sooooooooooooooo I actually missed almost all of tonight's game due to another commitment. But I heard His Royal Looseness Jay Bruce and Bauer Outage got BUSSSSSAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!*

One down, ten to go.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cleveland with their cheating umpires again.

I didn't expect us to move further, playing one of the best teams in the league, but, really, yesterday's game with the 'check swing' that clearly wasn't and today with 'the ball hit him' when it clearly didn't, at least win with some dignity.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a hell of a game between the Yankees and Indians.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Cleveland with their cheating umpires again.
> 
> I didn't expect us to move further, playing one of the best teams in the league, but, really, yesterday's game with the 'check swing' that clearly wasn't and today with 'the ball hit him' when it clearly didn't, at least win with some dignity.


They came back from an 8-3 lead, overcame adversity and won in extra innings.

They won with dignity. One blown call doesn't change that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AlternateDemise said:


> They came back from an 8-3 lead, overcame adversity and won in extra innings.
> 
> They won with dignity. One blown call doesn't change that.


This.

It takes more than a few questionable ump calls for a team to blow an 8-3 lead. Girardi deserves some credit too.

Anyway...










*MUH FRANKIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH LOOSE ASS BRUCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUH JACOBS FIELD MAGIC COMES THROUGH ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLLLLYYYYYYYYYYY TOOOOOGGGEEEEEETTTTTHHHHHEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Two down, nine to go.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Credit to the Indians. I'm not sure if anyone else saw it coming but I was certain Lindor would hit the ball out. Probably my pessimistic nature. Felt like the Yankees were destined to lose it from then on. 

Problems I have with yesterdays game is Girardi didn't trust Sanchez about the HBP. Taking a pitcher like CC who had settled down, was pitching well, had a 5 run lead and had only thrown 77 pitches was the over management Girardi is so often guilty of. Robertson and Betances were left in too long. Betances was done - his curve/slider was so flat at the end. 

A question - Bat flips have been a big deal (still are for some). You cannot run the score up or over celebrate because it's "unsportsmanlike." You can't run when you're thrashing a team. Why is taking a base after you know you haven't been hit not seen in a similar light?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

There's a chance the outcome would have been different. One strike left, if gotten, bases wouldn't have been loaded, no grand slam, no extra innings.

It's cute that all the Indians fans want to stick their heads up each other's asses in agreement, but, regardless, he wasn't hit, and that is two games in a row that Cleveland got away with shit, although Girardi is a fool for not challenging. 

Either way, already knew that the Yankees would not have much of a chance to advance to the next round, we had a great season, just waiting to see which team to root for who play the Indians. Hoping the fans don't get to see them win for another year.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Green has no reason to throw that pitch anywhere near the batter with an 0-2 count. Even if he did hit the knob of the bat, (which it clearly looks like) it was a poor pitch selection at a even worse time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually one blown call can facilitate a come back like this. This is one reason why managers lose their minds about stuff like this and get ejected from games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It was a good playoff season folks. Ya'll ready for the White Sox next year?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I hope the Red Sox's get swept tomorrow so they can fire John Farrell. And if they don't, shame on them. Time to move on from the guy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> They came back from an 8-3 lead, overcame adversity and won in extra innings.
> 
> They won with dignity. One blown call doesn't change that.


Yep. Love the Yankees, will always root for them, but if the Indians win the series I'm rooting for them to win it. 

Girardi had the chance to challenge it, and I do not for a second buy the idea that he didn't have the slow motion replay to challenge, or the idea that he didn't want to throw Green out of wack (which he already was, they had to take a 2 minute break or so after it to discuss and ask Girardi if he wanted to challenge!). In that situation, he should know to trust his catcher there, and Sanchez wanted him to challenge it because he knew it wasn't a HBP.

Also, there was no reason to take out Sabathia, who was pitching well and had retired like 9 straight before he was removed because of a single. 77 pitches my ass, he could have maybe made it to the 7th inning, protected the bullpen more, and maybe we'd have a tied series and not be talking about how they are pretty much nearly down and out.

That entire loss is on Girardi for making multiple bonehead decisions.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Actually one blown call can facilitate a come back like this. This is one reason why managers lose their minds about stuff like this and get ejected from games.


I'm pretty sure Lindor's grand slam was the facilitator.



Catalanotto said:


> There's a chance the outcome would have been different. One strike left, if gotten, bases wouldn't have been loaded, no grand slam, no extra innings.
> 
> It's cute that all the Indians fans want to stick their heads up each other's asses in agreement, but, regardless, he wasn't hit, and that is two games in a row that Cleveland got away with shit, although Girardi is a fool for not challenging.
> 
> Either way, already knew that the Yankees would not have much of a chance to advance to the next round, we had a great season, just waiting to see which team to root for who play the Indians. Hoping the fans don't get to see them win for another year.


I'm not even an Indians fan. But it's straight up foolish to sit there and blame one blown call on the outcome of the game. This isn't like 97 where the Marlins were able to knock out the Braves because the Umpires strike zone through out the whole series was completely fucked. You are sitting here complaining about one fucking call and are acting like it's the reason the Yankees lost. It's not. They lost because Cleveland was the better team that night. Get your head out of your ass and get over it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*WELL I'LL BE GODDAMNED. JOE GIRARDI STILL HAS A JOB AND YANKEES FANS HAVEN'T LYNCHED HIM YET.*

Excellent pitcher's duel tonight. Defense was top notch on both sides. Cookie was on his stuff as usual and Tanaka was such a beast. Felt like dude had our guys swinging at _EVERY FUCKING PITCH IN THE DIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ We failed to capitalize on too many key offensive opportunities. (Namely, that sweet Kipnis triple that resulted in ABSOLUTELY nothing and that nailbiter in the top of the 9th. *ALSO, FUCK THIS AARON JUDGE MOTHERFUCKER FOR BEING SO DAMN TALL AND ROBBING LINDOR OF THAT HOMER!!!!!!!!!!!!*) In pitcher's duels like this one, one swing of the bat can become the entire outcome of the game. *MILLER TIME* made one costly mistake, Bird made him pay for it. And unfortunately, that's all it took for the Yankees to survive elimination.

*BUT I AIN'T WORRIED YET!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEM BOYS IN RED AND BLUE ARE STILL IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'LL LEARN FROM TONIGHT'S MISTAKES AND HOPEFULLY PUT THIS PUPPY AWAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RALLY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: Muh Windians. :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tanaka's a beast.

I just wanna to say thank you Masahiro Tanaka for everything you've done for the Yankees and if this is really his last start with the Yankees, he went out with a bang. 0

TanaKKKKKKKKKa!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Could a Yankee comeback happen? :surprise:

Game 4 up by 5 in the bottom of the 3rd inning. :hmmm

Let's go YANKEES!!!! >


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Massive win by the Cubbies today. Finish them off tomorrow.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yankees up by 4 in the bottom of the 8th inning.

LET'S GO YANKEES!!!!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm rooting for Cleveland to go against the Astros in the AL. Honestly in the NL, I'd be fine with Cubs or Washington, but I don't care about LA/Arizona at all.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

One more out!!

LET'S DO THIS YANKEES!!!

The Yankees just tied the series and all they need to do now is win one more game.

I'm excited and anxious for game 5.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm curious as to how Kluber is going to respond with the poor outing he had in game 2. Game 5 is now in the palm of his hands. This Yankees/Indians series just got legitimately interesting.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy shit!! 

The Yankees are up by 3 after the 3rd inning.

Come on CC, let's keep it going!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yankees are almost there


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

BRETT FUCKING GARDNER!!

YEAH!!!





edit: sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

BRETT MUTHAFUCKIN GARDNER COMES IN CLUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gardner singles and scores two runs and the Yankees are up by 3 in the 9th inning!!!!!!!!!!!

Yankees might just beat the best team in the AL. :shiiitenzo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Come on Chapman, close this shit out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

ONE MORE OUT CHAPMAN COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

astros going to host the yankees


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

THE YANKEES JUST BEAT THE BEST TEAM IN THE AL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :duckha:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As a NY Giants and NY Yankees fan, THANK GOD FOR THE NEW YORK YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

NEXT STOP ALCS BAYBAAAAY!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hell of a comeback by the Yankees, their series vs the Astros should be a good 1.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What a series. Jesus that just tested out my stress levels there.

I'm pleasantly surprised we were able to come back from 0-2, but we did, we're stronger than ever, and the Astros should prove to be a hell of a test. I think series MVP should be Chapman, who was pretty much brilliant throughout.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YANKEEEEEEES


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Incredibly unlikely comeback from the Yanks. I for one, like pretty much everyone else following the post season, didn't think they'd pull this off, but it's not shocking to me. Nothing will ever shock me about baseball after seeing the Red Sox come back down 3-0. You don't win a series until you get that last out, and the outs get harder and harder the fewer you need. It's one of the multitude of reasons I absolutely love (and hate) this game.

So it's Yank v Stros. This is going to be good. Astros are just as good as Cleveland.


btw: Those two at bats back to back of Frazier and Gardner were amazing at bats.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Tanaka should win MVP just for giving us a freakin chance to even make a comeback.

MY HYPE LEVEL HAS NOT GONE DOWN YET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

In the last three playoff series the Indians lost, they were all via three straight game losses. 

2007: Up 3-1 against Boston, lost the next three games.

2016: Up 3-1 against Chicago in the World Series, lost the next three games.

2017: Up 2-0 against New York, lost the next three games. 

I never would have thought that a team that won 22 straight games would get beaten in the first round of the playoffs. Only a Cleveland team could pull that off.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Have the pitching matchup in our favor tomorrow but we'll see. Never know with a game 5. I will say I don't feel good about it.

Also screw TBS for basically making us face Strasburg today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*FUCK YOU VERY MUCH, ROCCO “ROCKY” COLAVITO JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A PLAGUE UPON YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY LINE FOR THE SHITTY CURSE YOU BROUGHT TO BELIEVELAND’S BELOVED BASEBALL TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow. Just. Wow. That choke. That right there…. …..what we saw tonight and the past few days at Yankee Stadium….. ….that was a choke of biblical proportions. Only a Cleveland team could pull off such a choke in the playoffs. Amazing. Astounding. Incredible. I… ….I literally don’t have any excuses to make. It’s not like last postseason when we didn’t have Cookie, Brantley, and Salazar. Everyone was healthy. Everyone. *EVERYONE ON THIS TEAM WHO’S WORTH A DAMN WAS HEALTHY AND WE STILL BLEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I’m now asking myself what many Hillary Clinton supporters were probably asking themselves after last year’s election… _….JUST HOW IN THE HOLY FUCK DID THIS HAPPEN?????!!!! HOW DID WE LOSE????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

This is all on us. Not the umps, not the league, none of that “Cleveland Against the World” shit. We just fell apart. I mean, that’s it. That’s all I got. That’s it. No game recaps, no embedded tweets, no jokes, no player nicknames. I’m too blinded with sadness and rage tonight. Just wanted to stop by to take this L and vent about how this fucking team can have an amazing regular season *IN WHICH THREE OF THEIR PITCHERS RECORD 18 WINS AND THEY GO ON AN AMAZING 22-GAME WIN STREAK, ONLY TO COLLAPSE IN ALARMING FASHION IN THE MOTHER-WHORING ALDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* This is embarrassing and completely unacceptable and I hope Tito and the front office take the necessary steps to correct these mistakes, cut the weak links, and move on.

*BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, SOME BULLSHIT QUOTE ABOUT BASEBALL BREAKING YOUR HEART AND PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER IN TIME FOR SPRING TRAINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DESPITE THIS TEMPER TANTRUM OF MINE, I WANT TO CONGRATULATE @SHALA, @Catalanotto AND THE REST OF WF’S YANKEES FANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN THE END, THEY PROVED THAT THEY WERE THE BETTER TEAM AND DESERVED TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!!! BEST OF LUCK IN THE ALCS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO I GUESS BASEBALL’S LONGEST WORLD SERIES DROUGHT WILL CONTINUE FOR AT LEAST ONE MORE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND DESPITE THAT AWFUL, BONER-KILLING, CRINGE-INDUCING CHOKE AT THE END, I’M STILL PROUD OF MY BOYS IN RED AND BLUE FOR THEIR EPIC SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES………*










:mark: :mark: *………………..AND I’LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR, MUH MOTHERFUCKING CLEVELAND WINDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!** :mark: :mark:


























































































( *except you, Giovanny Urshela. I'm still mad at you for those errors you made in game 4. So I’ll see you in hell. :side: )


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> I never would have thought that a team that won 22 straight games would get beaten in the first round of the playoffs. Only a Cleveland team could pull that off.


I can't think of the last time this season they lost two in a row, never mind three in the playoffs.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> *FUCK YOU VERY MUCH, ROCCO “ROCKY” COLAVITO JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A PLAGUE UPON YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY LINE FOR THE SHITTY CURSE YOU BROUGHT TO BELIEVELAND’S BELOVED BASEBALL TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Wow. Just. Wow. That choke. That right there…. …..what we saw tonight and the past few days at Yankee Stadium….. ….that was a choke of biblical proportions. Only a Cleveland team could pull off such a choke in the playoffs. Amazing. Astounding. Incredible. I… ….I literally don’t have any excuses to make. It’s not like last postseason when we didn’t have Cookie, Brantley, and Salazar. Everyone was healthy. Everyone. *EVERYONE ON THIS TEAM WHO’S WORTH A DAMN WAS HEALTHY AND WE STILL BLEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I’m now asking myself what many Hillary Clinton supporters were probably asking themselves after last year’s election… _….JUST HOW IN THE HOLY FUCK DID THIS HAPPEN?????!!!! HOW DID WE LOSE????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...


I know it hurts now man, but you guys still had one hell of a season and you should be very proud of your team.

That win streak was INCREDIBLE and will, most likely, be in the record books for a LONG time.

My hat's off to the Indians, that was one hell of a series!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

20LigerZero17 said:


> I think Tanaka should win MVP just for giving us a freakin chance to even make a comeback.
> 
> MY HYPE LEVEL HAS NOT GONE DOWN YET!!!!!!!!!!!


If anything the MVP should be Judge for saving the Yanks from elimination when he robbed a home run in game 3.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AlternateDemise said:


> If anything the MVP should be Judge for saving the Yanks from elimination when he robbed a home run in game 3.


Maybe co-MVP? I mean all that pressure was on Tanaka to give the Yankees something and he delivered and that can't be discredited.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE YANKEES HAVE PULLED OFF THE UPSET OF ALL UPSETS!!!! NO ONE EXPECTED THEM TO WIN AND THEY DID IT!!!! STEPHEN A SMITH DECLARED VICTORY THIS MORNING AND THEY MADE IT HAPPEN!!! :woo :thelaw :woo* @MrMister

*SPECIAL THANKS TO CC SABATHIA AND HIS CRUNCH BERRIES!!! :woo*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Didn't think the Indians would be eliminated in the first round. An Astros/Indians ALCS would have been awesome.



starsfan24 said:


> Have the pitching matchup in our favor tomorrow but we'll see. Never know with a game 5. I will say I don't feel good about it.
> 
> Also screw TBS for basically making us face Strasburg today.


It's bullshit. They pretty much played under the same weather conditions yesterday that they would have played under had they pushed the game 2-3 hours back on Tuesday.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


> Didn't think the Indians would be eliminated in the first round. An Astros/Indians ALCS would have been awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It's bullshit. They pretty much played under the same weather conditions yesterday that they would have played under had they pushed the game 2-3 hours back on Tuesday.


Both teams agreed to play at noon or 1 PM on Tuesday. Absolute BS move by TBS because of their so called "ratings" Like how much worse is noon or 1 compared to 4:30 for christ sake. Not to mention it raining like a m'fer today and they still played.

Anyway, don't think we'll win tomorrow, but it really doesn't matter when all roads lead to losing to LA.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

starsfan24 said:


> Both teams agreed to play at noon or 1 PM on Tuesday. Absolute BS move by TBS because of their so called "ratings" Like how much worse is noon or 1 compared to 4:30 for christ sake. Not to mention it raining like a m'fer today and they still played.
> 
> Anyway, don't think we'll win tomorrow, but it really doesn't matter when all roads lead to losing to LA.


Oh yeah, The Dodgers are licking their chops at how easy they're going have it for the NLCS. Have a couple days off while watching the Nats & Cubs kill each other with only one day off for them.

But it's Baseball and there is no guarantees in this sport.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *THE YANKEES HAVE PULLED OFF THE UPSET OF ALL UPSETS!!!! NO ONE EXPECTED THEM TO WIN AND THEY DID IT!!!! STEPHEN A SMITH DECLARED VICTORY THIS MORNING AND THEY MADE IT HAPPEN!!! :woo :thelaw :woo* @MrMister


Indians fought THE LAW and THE LAW won.

(yes everyone im aware Judge was really bad at the plate in this series)


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Indians fought THE LAW and THE LAW won.
> 
> (yes everyone im aware Judge was really bad at the plate in this series)


He saved New York in game 3. As far as I'm concerned, his poor performance at the plate gets a pass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright baseball aficionados: now that the Yankees have disposed of "THE BEST TEAM IN BASEBALL", what are the chances of a Yankees/Dodgers finals? This seems like the most exciting showdown. I'll start with fellow Alexa fans @starsfan24 and @Tommy-V *


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Astros have beaten the Yankees 7-2 in the regular season if my figures are correct.

But I'll tell you, getting through that sudden death wild card game and then coming back from three sudden death situations against the best team in the league has to work wonders for any unit's morale.

This series is going to be interesting. It also features the two top MVP contenders in the AL in Altuve and Judge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Legit BOSS, the Astros are just as good as Cleveland. I think their lineup is actually a lot better. I think it's the best lineup in baseball.

Houston as a team hit .282 this season. That's 20 points better than the 2nd place Yankees. Houston's pitching is about as good as Cleveland's too. I just hope the series goes 7. I think it will. I give the edge to the Astros, and think they'll win, but I also don't want to bet against these Yankees. It just feels like they are the "team of destiny" this season, kinda like the Giants teams of recent years. Like the Royals. Like the Cubs.

As for the Dodgers, your guess is frankly as good as mine. This is one of the best Dodgers teams of all time, but the Nationals and Cubs are really good teams too. There are no holes in any of the remaining teams, so it really comes down to who gets hot at the plate, who pitches the best, and all the other cliches like that. I kinda like the Cubs to represent the NL in back to back years.

edit: The odds of Yankees/Dodgers is pretty much a coin flip.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks @Jedah and @MrMister. It's awesome that there are so many great teams in baseball. In basketball, even the most casual viewer can guess who's going to the finals before anyone is even seeded.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah MLB is in great shape right now. Lots of young extremely talented hitters and pitchers. There is legitimate parity between the elite teams.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Alright baseball aficionados: now that the Yankees have disposed of "THE BEST TEAM IN BASEBALL", what are the chances of a Yankees/Dodgers finals? This seems like the most exciting showdown. I'll start with fellow Alexa fans @starsfan24 and @Tommy-V *


Well I had Nats vs Indians in the WS because I was an idiot and picked Arizona to beat LA. That went well.

Revised prediction of LA vs NYY. Although I wouldn't be surprised if Houston beats the Yanks. I don't think either Washington or Chicago is touching LA.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Alright baseball aficionados: now that the Yankees have disposed of "THE BEST TEAM IN BASEBALL", what are the chances of a Yankees/Dodgers finals? This seems like the most exciting showdown. I'll start with fellow Alexa fans @starsfan24 and @Tommy-V *


I had the Astros or Indians represent the AL in the World Series. This years Yankees remind me of the 2015 Cubs. A team that got to the LCS ahead of schedule but won't go further.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Amazing game so far between the Cubs and Nationals. Incredibly entertaining. Just three outs to go. I have no preference for a winner. It was just super fun to watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Third straight NLCS Berth!!

WHAT A STRESSFUL FUCKING GAME!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I died four times.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And this is why I don't put any stock into the regular season. The Nats are literally baseball's version of the Caps.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great game, feel for the Nats and their fans who still don't have a playoff series victory. Not real thrilled about a potential Yankees/Cubs WS tbh, hopefully the Dodgers and/or Astros pull through.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nats total meltdown in the Max Scherzer inning can be seen as the difference in the game. It was obviously pivotal if not decided the game outright. It's pretty weird for fuckery to favor the Cubs lol. But here we are.

This was a weird game, but definitely an exciting one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What a ho hum set of LCS'. If the Yanks or Cubs are in the WS, fuck this shit. And the Dodgers suck worse than those two.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

MrMister said:


> Nats total meltdown in the Max Scherzer inning can be seen as the difference in the game. It was obviously pivotal if not decided the game outright. It's pretty weird for fuckery to favor the Cubs lol. But here we are.
> 
> This was a weird game, but definitely an exciting one.


That’s what I said! I literally told my friends this is like watching the 1909-2014 Chicago Cubs.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I know the Yankees just beat the Indians, but I'm feeling a little nervous about this series against the Astros and I really have no idea why. :frown2:

Either way, win or lose the Yankees definitely overachieved this year just for the fact that they weren't even supposed to be in the postseason for at least another year or so. :grin2:

Hopefully the Yankees can give the Astros everything they got and lets have another awesome series.

LET'S GO TANAKKKKKKKKKKKKA!!!!!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Game 1 of tha ALCS was the exact kind of game I love. Keuchel and Tanaka were great, Keuchel just a bit greater. I like the wild ones too, but the close games with great pitching and defense is baseball at its best. I didn't think Marwin had a shot at gunning down Bird, but it was less than stellar baserunning, and unbelievably perfect throw that saved this game for Houston. I expect most games of this series to be like this. 

Corey Seager of the Dodgers is not on the NLCS roster. This is fucking great news for Cubs fans.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whether we win this series or not, the Yankees made it further than anyone thought they would. We were 'suppose' to be swept by the Indians and that didn't happen. I love my team, but, I am not a blind, biased dildo like a lot of fans are, I am not going to yell out that they are going to easily beat a team that is stacked, but, alas, they proved me wrong, and these are the times I am happy to be wrong.

Astros are a great team and for us to hold them down to only a one run win is a bit of an accomplishment.

I hope the Yankees go all the way, but, if we get outed this series, I am still proud as hell of these boys, they had a great run.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like my prediction of Houston Vs. Cubs in the world series before the year started might win me some money :drose


Also, I hope we get at least 1-2 new teams to the post season next year...cause from the looks of it, it could honestly be all the same teams next year and by the post season I don't mean the Wild Card play in game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ABAS I expect the Chicago White Sox to get good sooner than later. They've made some great moves that look like they are starting to pay off. I don't know if Chisox will here next year, but it's not far away.



Catalanotto said:


> Whether we win this series or not, the Yankees made it further than anyone thought they would. We were 'suppose' to be swept by the Indians and that didn't happen. I love my team, but, I am not a blind, biased dildo like a lot of fans are, I am not going to yell out that they are going to easily beat a team that is stacked, but, alas, they proved me wrong, and these are the times I am happy to be wrong.
> 
> Astros are a great team and for us to hold them down to only a one run win is a bit of an accomplishment.
> 
> I hope the Yankees go all the way, but, if we get outed this series, I am still proud as hell of these boys, they had a great run.


This is just the beginning for this Yankees team. I expect to see them back here quite a bit in the years to come. Of course, I don't think Houston is going anywhere either. Astros are going to be good for quite a few years here too.


OK, Game 2 of the ALCS might have actually been better than Game 1 and that's saying a lot. Verlander is as Verlander as he's ever been Verlander. What a pitcher. It was definitely greedy to send Gardner to 3rd, but at the same time it took a perfect wtf relay to get him out there. NYY definitely underestimated that Stros ability to play fundamentally sound baseball. I don't think it was a bad call though. Garder still has some ok wheels, it just wasn't enough against Reddick and Correa. 

And speaking of Correa...what a fucking clutch hit (so was Altuve's). I didn't think Altuve could get home after Judge made an impressive stop to keep the ball from the wall, but again, I think it was probably the right call to send him home just like I think it was right for Gardner to go for 3rd. If Sanchez handles that ball, Altuve looked out to me, but we'll never now. Altuve is a crafty player. He might have evaded any potential tag.

So yeah, amazing two games so far. Don't worry Yankees, you will get some Bronx magic.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

My worst nightmare for the World Series would be Yankees/Dodgers because I detest both teams. To be fair, there are players on both teams I detest that make it impossible for me to root for them. So I'm hoping for Astros/Cubs.

ETA: Because 25 years ago one of baseball's greatest memories was created. 






And he's STILL SAFE!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is why Bum > Kershaw. Bumgarner would've hit in this situation lol. He'd probably have gotten an RBI too lolol.

I seriously question taking Kershaw out this early. You got Cingrani now? We'll see it if works. inb4 Rizzo HR.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hope we get Astros/Dodgers. I might kill myself if we get Yankees/Cubs. Although I'm sure the sports media are creaming themselves at the thought of that World Series.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

MLB must be thrilled with the playoff outcomes so far. They literally have the 4 most populated cities in the US left. 

I'm a Yankees fans myself so bummed at the losses this series but they're playing with house money at this point. This year at least I can live with them not going any further. I just dont want them to get eliminated in the Bronx.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

any objective, realist Yankee fan (if any exist) for sure would have taken ALCS losers before the season started.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope you're right @MrMister I've been saying 2019 they'll make the playoffs...so 2 years. They did make amazing moves, but not every prospect always pans out, the Cubs I swear got lucky and everyone of their prospects panned out which is insane.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Altuve better win AL MVP. Judge getting it would be the biggest travesty in the history of professional sports. only .284 average, below par defensive player IMO, and struck out 31% of his place appearances.

I know playoff performances don't factor into the MVP race/voting, but this post season has just confirmed that Altuve>>>>Judge


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FITZ said:


> MLB must be thrilled with the playoff outcomes so far. They literally have the 4 most populated cities in the US left.


:wow 

Holy shit. I didn't even notice that.



FITZ said:


> I'm a Yankees fans myself so bummed at the losses this series but they're playing with house money at this point. This year at least I can live with them not going any further. I just dont want them to get eliminated in the Bronx.


You're seriously saying this after what just happened in the previous round? Where the Indians had a 2-0 lead, had all the momentum on their side after their comeback in game 2 and the Yankees STILL won the series?

I wouldn't at all be surprised if the Yankees won this series. I know Houston's a great team, and it's hard to imagine this happening, but the Yanks proved they could beat anyone in baseball when they eliminated a team that won 22 straight wins this season. They aren't done, at least not yet. If Houston wins tonight then we'll talk.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

CC doing great and Judge finally comes in clutch this series and it allows us to take game 3.

Hopefully the Yankees can use this momentum and win game 4.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Yankees team will be legendary if they reverse two consecutive 0-2 deficits by two of the best teams in the league, AND make it to the finals against the seemingly unstoppable Dodgers. Talk about a Cinderella story.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees can never be considered Cinderella, even when they're in rising mode like they are now. TWENTY SEVEN World Series titles in FORTY appearances lol.

Gray and McCullers have been pretty good in this Game 4.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MLB: lmfao Boston teams always getting caught cheating*



jorgovan21 said:


> Astros got this... Best. Record. In. Baseball.


Actually, the Dodgers had it this year.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Judge and Sanchez come in CLUTCH IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 8TH INNING!!!!!!!! :surprise::surprise:>

The Yankees just scored 4 runs and are up by two.

Castro walks to load the bases and it continues the inning!!!!!!!!! :laugh:

Let's close the 9th.

Chapman strikes out 2 and gets the third out and it's now a tied series.

These dudes don't give up man, it's fuckin disgusting. :thelaw

Tanaka needs to get rid of that Houston kryptonite in game 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees win a close game where they committed three errors. Astros relief was awful in this game, but I'm also giving the Yanks credit here. Still hoping for 7 here, and it looks to me like that's where we are heading.

October baseball in New York there's nothing like it. - Alex Rodriguez

Papi sitting next to him slight grin on his face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incredible game today. Yanks down 4-0 practically the entire game. Feeling like one of those games where it just wasn't going to happen. They then take the lead in the bottom of the 8th scoring 6 unanswered runs. Judge blasts a shot, Sanchez with a big double, Frazier with a big hit. The stadium came unglued after taking the lead.

Sonny Gray also pitched a great game. He's been quite good since being traded for, but the Yankees just don't score runs for the poor guy. Too bad he couldn't get the win today, he certainly deserved it today.

Whatever happens from here on out in this series, this has been an incredible ride as a Yankees fan. None of us expected this type of a run from them in 2017. Maybe 2018, but most thought this team would/could have a run like this in 2019; certainly not 2017. I think that's part of the reason the fans at the Stadium have provided this team with such a lift in these homes games; none of us expected this. This is the first time since this new stadium has been built (2009) where fans and NY media are comparing it to the raucous crowd reactions in the old Yankee Stadium. Even in 2009 when the Yankees won it all in the first year in this new Stadium, the crowd was good, but nowhere near as good as they've been this postseason, and it certainly wasn't getting comparisons to crowd reactions from the old Stadium, even despite winning it all in 2009.

It's probably also because the strong majority of this team is homegrown. Brian Cashman has had an incredible last 2 years of completely rebuilding this team. He's basically rebuilt the entire farm AND big league squad in 2 years. It's incredible and he's getting alot of credit and respect for this run here in the NY/NJ metropolitan area, from both the fans and media. It's also been great for alot of us NY Giants and Yankees fans here in the metropolitan area who were expecting a big year from the Giants. The Yankees have completely picked us all up and have picked up the slack for us Giants/Yankees fans, and for the NY media themselves to have something relevant to talk about sports-wise here in NY/NJ.

No matter how this thing ends, it's been an incredibly fun ride. Yankees fans are incredibly pumped not only for the rest of this postseason, no matter how it plays out; but also the next decade+ with this young, incredibly talented nucleus we have going forward. This Yankee's farm system isn't done yet. Wait until Gleyber Torres gets called up next year. He's actually the crown-jewel of all of the young guys Cashman has rebuilt this team with, right up there with Judge and Sanchez. Watch out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Yankees will be in the Harper FA insanity. They also could instead or as well trade for Giancarlo. Trout is a FA in like 2020 or so.

Cubs are done. The old mantra of "well there's always next year" returns.

Cubs aren't actually done of course and miracles can happen, but when relievers walk the freaking pitcher on FOUR pitches with bases loaded, well that's a bad omen.

Also Justin Turner hit that walk off HR to the day that Kurt Gibson hit his 29 years ago. Bad/good omens for the most superstitious of American sports.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

ShowStopper said:


> Incredible game today. Yanks down 4-0 practically the entire game. Feeling like one of those games where it just wasn't going to happen. They then take the lead in the bottom of the 8th scoring 6 unanswered runs. Judge blasts a shot, Sanchez with a big double, Frazier with a big hit. The stadium came unglued after taking the lead.
> 
> Sonny Gray also pitched a great game. He's been quite good since being traded for, but the Yankees just don't score runs for the poor guy. Too bad he couldn't get the win today, he certainly deserved it today.
> 
> ...


I agree but the selfish part of me wants to see them get the next two wins here but I don't think they can ever get to Dallas Keuchel or Justin Verlander hell I don't think LA can as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Inb4 the Cubs come back from a 3-0 series deficit.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Yankees Win! 2-2 Bay Bay!!

As painful as it is, I do have to note the objective hilarity in Sunny pitching that gem only for a reliever to walk away with the win, guy just can't catch a break in the run department lol

Regardless we've tied it up!

Now we've just got to keep the momentum going, take the third game at the stadium, and steal a game in Houston!

Yankees in 6! LET'S DO IT!!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

If Dallas K. beats the Yankees again, you might as well put his name next to the words "*Yankee Killer*" in the dictionary because the dude has been killing the Yankees for a while now, its been ridiculous.

In my opinion, who ever wins game 5 is winning this series.

Let's go TANNNNAAAAKKKKAAA!!!!!!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Want the Astros vs The Dodgers for the series.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Inb4 the Cubs come back from a 3-0 series deficit.


They will not, since MLB isn't rigged.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Let's go YANKEES! Shut up those cocky Houstanians and bring us to the World Series for the 41st time and bring home our 28th world title.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If the Cubs come back, the MLB is officially rigged.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Yankees drove out Dallas Kryptonite in 5 innings!!!!!! :suckit

The Yankees are up by 4 through 6 innings.

Let's go!!!!!!!!! wens3

Tanaka finally got rid of that giant ass Houston monkey off his damn back and it's glorious to see. :rusevcrush

7 innings, 3 hits allowed, *gave up 0 runs*, 1 walk, 8 K's! wens3

Worth all the goddamn money that he can get!!!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Yankees are now 3-2 in this series with a chance to close it out by winning game 6!!!

Verlander is definitely not going to be repeating his game 2 performance for game 6 and hopefully the Yankees can use that to their advantage and win this series.

Let's fuckin go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The sports gods hate houston :mj2


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If the Dodgers win today, the baseball gods are gonna need to have Vin Scully come out of retirement for the World Series.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm spending my time looking forward to next year. Cause this World Series is going to be horrendous.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

THE YANKEES WIN! THEEEEEEE YANKEES WIN!!!

3-2 Bay Bay!!!!

Keep rollin Yanks!

Let's take this in 6!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love this team.

:thelaw


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

:bosstripsWOOOOOHOOOO! HOW ABOUT THEM YANKEES?! I GOT SICK AND TIRED OF HEARING HOW GREAT DALLAS K WAS ON MY LOCAL SPORTS RADIO AND HOW HE WAS GONNA KILL THE YANKEES IN GAME 5! WE MADE HIM LOOK LIKE A BITCH. SURE YOU CAN BEAT US A FEW TIMES, BUT WE BEAT YOU WHEN IT COUNTED THE MOST!!!!
PROUD PROUD PROUD YANKEES FAN TODAY! 
I STRONGLY BELIEVE AND AM CONFIDENT ENOUGH TO SAY THAT THE YANKEES ARE GOING TO THE WORLD SERIES TODAY.
IT MUST BE A BAD YEAR TO BE A YANKEES HATER, WE KEEP SHUTTING YOUR MOUTHS UP!
WOOOO!
:brock
:thelaw:thelaw:thelaw:thelaw:thelaw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh god here we go...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Oh god here we go...


At least there's no Dodgers fans on here.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Chrome said:


> At least there's no Dodgers fans on here.


Right here. Kinda.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Just think the Yankees are kind of like the Triple H's of Baseball, just when you think he is gonna lose at Wrestlemania, the Game PREVAILS as Michael Cole loudly screams. LMAO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cubs couldv'e used some hits from Rizzo and Bryant to be fair. That's the way baseball go.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Is what it is. Good season boys.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn, I was wrong. :frown2:

Freakin Verlander. :goku


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Well...

That sucked...





Still, despite the bad loss, I'm very confident in the Yankees and think they'll pull out game 7. The odds of ousting Verlander were never good, but we'll take them in the next game, and after that the series!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm just glad it goes 7. I'm not an Astros fan, I just love Game 7's. It's about time the Astros bats woke up. 

So anything can happen in one game. Astros have the HFA, but a Yankees win won't surprise me. After Keuchel and Verlander, there is a significant drop off in starters. The pen has been shaky too for Houston. If it comes down to bullpens, then the Yanks have the edge in my estimation even if the Stros are at home. 

So we got Game 7. Now the hope is for an all time classic Game 7.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The legend of :verlander continues. Would not be surprised to see him talk his way into pitching an inning or two if needed tonight. Want Astros/Dodgers (that or Astros/Nats was my preferred WS since playoffs started) but I could see the Yankees bullpening the Astros out tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm dying inside.

I have a tub of rolo ice cream handy if I need it.

I cannot handle another do or die, holy shit, plz win, Yankees.

EDIT: DIAF Astros.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes Astros!!! Keep it up boys! Astros/Dodgers would be such a fresh matchup!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

It would have been nice if the home plate ump called a fair game, but whatever, it is what it is, Astros showed up, the Yankees didn't.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes Astros!!! :mark: Well deserved!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

How mad is joe buck right now, his golden boy struck out in a critical situation.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Astros. :drose

Astros/Dogers should be a fun matchup. Don't really care who wins, but it'd be nice for the Astros since they've never the WS before.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Congratulations to both the Dodgers and, yes, the Astros on making it to the World Series.

My Yanks proved a lot of people wrong this year and made it farther than I could have imagined. All in all it was a great season and we'll get em next year!

Again congratulations to both teams and good luck in the Series!

.. man that sucked to type...

:sadbecky


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: MLB: YANKEES ASTROS DODGERS*

Two 100+ win teams to go at it :avit:

Should be a good one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope the Dodgers put a nice beating on those ****** Astros.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Dodgers winning the WS would be the worst thing since pearl harbor pls Astros don't let this happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sucks to lose, but this Yankees' team has alot to look forward to in 2018 and the next decade. The Yankees have 5 of the top 100 prospects as rated by Baseball America. As Joel Sherman of the NY post wrote earlier this week, this 2017 Yankees team is actually going to be the LEAST talented of all the Yankees' teams over the next 7 years due to the prospects we'll be calling up over the next few seasons. Think about that for a moment.

And as Andrew Marchand of ESPN wrote, this could be the start of the next Yankees' dynasty. The 2017 Yankees have quite a bit in common with the 1995 Yankees; a team that made the playoffs but lost before then going on their epic run in the years to come. Here's the link:

http://www.espn.com/blog/new-york/y...ankees-but-it-might-be-the-start-of-a-dynasty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DesolationRow

*:danceBEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!:dance*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

No Yankees in the World Series. thank god.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Chrome @Empress 



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> *:danceBEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!:dance*


Out across the smog-choked horizon, over the Hollywood hills and within the labyrinth of traffic-clogged Los Angeles freeways there exists an evil unlike any other known to man. It has survived decades of evolution. No, we are not discussing Harvey Weinstein... Anyway... Without change. Without passion. And without logic. This evil lives to ruin good days, to undeservedly win baseball games. A mindless baseball-playing machine. It will attack and devour anything. It is as if God created The Devil and gave him... Supernaturally-gifted and -talented left-handed starting pitchers who dominate their respective eras.

This iniquity has a name. And it is up to the upstart picked-by-_Sports Illustrated_-ages-ago-to-win-this-very-World-Series, coming from the home of Beyonce, the flood-ravaged metropolitan area of Houston, Texas, to vanquish this fiendish menace. Are the Astros, comprised of of twenty-five lovable hard-knock cases and rapscallions, phenoms and castaways, performers of great feats and heroic deeds, made up of the mystical gritty qualities with which to author the only proper conclusion to what is otherwise a terrifying Halloween horror saga of one team after another haplessly falling before this relentless force of evil? 

I believe so. 

But then, I'm just a diehard Houston Astros fan. I bleed... that... weird... bright orange and really, really, really dark blue... uh... combination of colors... :side: I mean the orange is the wrong shade but it is strangely endearing. 

GO ASTROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm gonna be so fucking jealous if the Astros win this. I want them to though.



Dub said:


> How mad is joe buck right now, his golden boy struck out in a critical situation.


Who is his golden boy? I couldn't tell who Buck was bandwagoning in this series. He seemed to fanboy both teams.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

2 teams with more than 100 wins in the World Series? :bjpenn

Looking forward to an epic Fall Classic to end the season.

Will be rooting for Houston, but Dodgers will probably win in 6.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I'm gonna be so fucking jealous if the Astros win this. I want them to though.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is his golden boy? I couldn't tell who Buck was bandwagoning in this series. He seemed to fanboy both teams.


Aaron" Strike Out King" Judge


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It would have been nice if the home plate ump called a fair game, but whatever, it is what it is, Astros showed up, the Yankees didn't.


Considering the amount of blown calls the Umps made in the Indians/Yankees series, a lot of which ended up benefiting the Yankees according to statistics, you shouldn't be complaining. Be happy your team made it this far. Mine didn't even make the playoffs :trips7


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

While I'd love to see a franchise like the Astros win the WS, I am predicting the dodgers win in 6. I think the pitching match ups favor LA, but it should be an exciting series nonetheless. I hope it comes down to a game 7.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Considering the amount of blown calls the Umps made in the Indians/Yankees series, a lot of which ended up benefiting the Yankees according to statistics, you shouldn't be complaining. Be happy your team made it this far. Mine didn't even make the playoffs :trips7


See my next post 

Lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> See my next post
> 
> Lol


Ah. 

Nevermind.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Ah.
> 
> Nevermind.


It’s all good, my first post was reactionary, though I still think that home plate ump was abysmal lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The officiating in the NLCS was worse. That's not why the Cubs lost though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It was a sad day in baseball yesterday.


I hope the Dodgers put a sweet beating on the Pooston Gaystros. I can't stand that Venezuelan cunt, Altuve. Ignorant little whore.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pooston Gaystros :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> 2 teams with more than 100 wins in the World Series? :bjpenn


First time two 100-win teams have met in the World Series since 1970, when the Cincinnati Reds and Baltimore Orioles squared off.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Even though our season has ended, baseball won't stop breaking my damn heart.

Mickey Callaway to become the new Mets manager. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


>


nice effort paul wall but its cringe :hayden3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This game desperately needs Vin Scully.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

All I want for Christmas is Kershaw is to have 3 legendary starts and the series clinching save in game 7.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> nice effort paul wall but its cringe :hayden3


brother it's 15 years old

It just reminded me of how all of Houston seemed to be caught up in Astros pursue of the championship back in 2004. I doubt it's the same thing now

Sports just ain't the same


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> brother it's 15 years old
> 
> It just reminded me of how all of Houston seemed to be caught up in Astros pursue of the championship back in 2004. I doubt it's the same thing now
> 
> Sports just ain't the same


oh well i feel like a dummy :wtf2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This game :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ASTROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i knew they could do it


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ASTROS for the win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ASTROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS: THE YANKEES HAVE RELEASED MANAGER JOE GIRARDI!!! * @Shala. @Dr. Middy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Surprising considering the year the Yankees just had.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Shocking tbh. But maybe Giradi had enough of it. Damn though :mj2 after 10 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923567796956491776


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

World Series going 7 too.

Getting rid of Girardi is one of the more shocking things in MLB the past few years. I don't get it. 

If they fucking hire Dusty Baker I'll laugh my ass off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wrestling Forum's Most Ardent Acolyte of the Houston Astros said:


> ASTROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**ASDROWS*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: THE YANKEES HAVE RELEASED MANAGER JOE GIRARDI!!! * @Shala. @Dr. Middy


I'm fucking baffled to be honest. He led a team of younger guys and rookies, in a technical rebuild year, to within 1 game of the World Series. 

Yes he had mess ups (like that game when he took CC out early and didn't challenge the HBP), but generally he seemed well liked by the players, and seemed like a good choice to lead a young club. 

Right now, I don't really know exactly the details of it, nor does many. If Joe decided to leave himself and step down, that's fine because it is his career and all. 

But if they let him go and didn't want to resign him, what a poor decision.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm fucking baffled to be honest. He led a team of younger guys and rookies, in a technical rebuild year, to within 1 game of the World Series.
> 
> Yes he had mess ups (like that game when he took CC out early and didn't challenge the HBP), but generally he seemed well liked by the players, and seemed like a good choice to lead a young club.
> 
> ...


*We talked about this in the chatbox when it happened, and you know I was 100% convinced he would be fired if he lost the series due to his contract also expiring in the off season, but I thought he bailed himself out when they ran back the 0-2 deficit. *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder if the ChiSox should go after Giradi? :hmm:

Probably too soon to go after him though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wrestling Forum's Most Ardent Acolyte of the Houston Astros said:


> ASTROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





AryaDark said:


> **ASDROWS*


**ASDROWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:aryep osey2 :bum 

Former ASTROS great ence :woo :woo :woo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Astros murdered Darvish. Every ball was smoking hot contact :lol. Darvish was actually quite lucky to get away with just 4 runs scored.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Manfred proves he has no balls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This game!!!! :sodone* BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! * :dance


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brandon Morrow has pitched in nearly EVERY single playoff game for the Dodgers this year. He was in every World Series game so far, and has never pitched three games in a row. They previously said he was unavailable. 

Yet Dave Roberts put him in, and this poor dude just had nothing. Even worse for him, this might be his defining moment as a pitcher that carries with him forever. 

What a terrible decision to make. This feels like the kind of thing that changes the series too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This Game 5 is nuts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this whole series is nuts


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Brandon Morrow has pitched in nearly EVERY single playoff game for the Dodgers this year. He was in every World Series game so far, and has never pitched three games in a row. They previously said he was unavailable.
> 
> Yet Dave Roberts put him in, and this poor dude just had nothing. Even worse for him, this might be his defining moment as a pitcher that carries with him forever.
> 
> What a terrible decision to make. This feels like the kind of thing that changes the series too.


And I sit here in a 12-12 game in the 10th Inning.

This is my favorite type of baseball :yay2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what a game


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Best WS game I've seen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I definitely prefer a close game where pitchers and defense dominate, but this works too. 

Craziest game I've ever seen in the post season. This beats Texas and St. Louis Game 6 as far as crazy goes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck, it's 2 in the morning. I'm going to be dead tomorrow. Worth it to watch the most insane World Series game ever?

OH HELL YEAH!

glad I'm not an Astros or Dodgers fan. I couldn't take it.

Baseball is too fucking manic in 2017. Crazy!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

astros!!!!!!!!

what a game now if you will excuse me i have to pass out


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @HiddenFlaw



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> This game!!!! :sodone* BEAT LA! BEAT LA! BEAT LA! * :dance


*ASDROOOOOOWWWWWWWWS*

Manfred and co. have perhaps ruined baseball forever, haha, but I will admit that this is entertaining and it's hilarious that Clayton Kershaw has set the record for most home runs allowed by a pitcher through a postseason, however warped this version of baseball is. :lol 

The ball is juiced, and the ballpark is definitely juiced, being Minute Maid Park and all. osey2

Blessed be the NON-DODGERS, though! :drose


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

What a game.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

of course this series is going 7 games. It had to.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:banderas

World Series goes to game 7 again. Only this time, I can watch it objectively and won't deal with any heartache afterwards. Looking forward to a thrilling finish to the season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats Astros. Hell of an effort. Y'all earned it.

See you next year, baseball.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Astros and their fans, 1st World Series title in their history. :clap


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm pretty fucking jealous imo.

Glad the Astros won though. Great World Series.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great series. Congrats to the Astros. I'm so glad I made it through the summer so I could see the Dodgers extend their now 29 year title drought. :yes Wouldn't mind seeing the Rangers, Indians, or Mariners take it next year as the Giants prospects appear bleak.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats to the city of Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hell of a series, although this game left something to be desired. Still, congrats to Houston on a well deserved win. It's so great to see a team mostly made up of a bunch of younger guys win, and I won't be surprised to see them here again next year too.

Also, Kershaw...








[/IMG]


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Houston!!!!!!!!!!

we did it:elliot


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Congrats Astros. Hell of an effort. Y'all earned it.
> 
> See you next year, baseball.





Chrome said:


> Congrats to the Astros and their fans, 1st World Series title in their history. :clap





MrMister said:


> I'm pretty fucking jealous imo.
> 
> Glad the Astros won though. Great World Series.





THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Great series. Congrats to the Astros. I'm so glad I made it through the summer so I could see the Dodgers extend their now 29 year title drought. :yes Wouldn't mind seeing the Rangers, Indians, or Mariners take it next year as the Giants prospects appear bleak.





Seneca said:


> Congrats to the city of Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dr. Middy said:


> Hell of a series, although this game left something to be desired. Still, congrats to Houston on a well deserved win. It's so great to see a team mostly made up of a bunch of younger guys win, and I won't be surprised to see them here again next year too.


THANK YOU ALL FOR CONGRATULATING MY TEAM THE HOUSTON ASTROS!!!

YOU CAN ONLY IMAGINE HOW MUCH THIS MEANS TO ME AND THE MILLIONS OF FANS WHO CHEERED ON THESE ASTROS LUSTFULLY ALL WORLD SERIES LONG!!!

*ASDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWS*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wish this game would have been as crazy as Game 5 was. 

Congrats to Houston.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was not just mere coincidence nor random that the Astros wore those ORANGE jerseys btw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even as a Yankees fan that wanted to see his team in the World Series; this was a GREAT World Series!!! I'm already counting down the days to Spring Training, not only because I'm pumped about the young, on the rise team the 2018 Yankees will be, but because of BASEBALL in general. BASEBALL is on the up-rise these days. This was a phenomenal baseball season. So many good things going on in baseball right now. So much more exciting than the NFL and NBA these days. There are so many interesting storylines and teams going into the 2018 season. Oh, and congrats to any Astros fans out there.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

congrats Houston. Well earned. Can't believe the SI cover called this three years back.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Calamity averted and civilization continues yet. :jose This game is beautiful.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Congrats, Astros. 

Altuve > Trout.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats to the Astros! One of my trainers at work is a major fan from Houston, I'll have to give him a high 5 in the morning. 

This reaction is mental:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Prometheus @The Return OF THE SHIV @scrilla

A most interesting and random factoid that just sank into the Dagobah-like swamp that is my mind...

The Giants have won as many World Series/Commissioner Trophies since 1988 as the Dodgers have won World Series games.

Just wanted to share that with everyone. osey2 ence :bum


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I just now realized that Carlos Beltran is on the Astros team. I somehow didn't even know that :mj4

I fucking love that dude. Makes me happy that he's finally won a World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I'm pretty fucking jealous imo.
> 
> Glad the Astros won though. Great World Series.


Former angels Maybin beat former rangers Darvish. SUCK IT MR :trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't care about Darvish. We got WILLIE CALHOUN for him (pls be good). I was never impressed with Darvish in big games.

Rangers are now the only AL West team without a World Series title :brady6

That I do care about.




Sol Katti said:


> Altuve > Trout.


For now this is objective fact, but Trout got injured last season. We still have not seen peak Trout though. If he continues to drop his K rate (he walked more than struck out for the first time in his career), he's going to be unbelievable. It's possible last season was peak Trout, and that's still an incredible hitter. He was mashing so hard before the thumb injury. He might have had 50 HR with a great batting average, a great OBP, and .700 slugging.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sol Katti said:


> Congrats, Astros.
> 
> Altuve > Trout.





MrMister said:


> For now this is objective fact, but Trout got injured last season. We still have not seen peak Trout though. If he continues to drop his K rate (he walked more than struck out for the first time in his career), he's going to be unbelievable. It's possible last season was peak Trout, and that's still an incredible hitter. He was mashing so hard before the thumb injury. He might have had 50 HR with a great batting average, a great OBP, and .700 slugging.


Yes, as far as the Altuve>:trout claim goes, may want to hold one's horses there, as it must be remembered that however fantastic a player Altuve is, he was fully healthy and had what might go down as his career season, with what was generally agreed to be a roughly 8-8.5-win season as a player, which is definitely more than MVP-worthy (he should win the AL MVP Award this season). 

But Trout sustained an injury that made him lose a major chunk of the plate appearances he would normally have in a regular season. And he still managed to produce an astounding 6.7-7.0-win season, in roughly 500 plate appearances. The Astros' incredible offensive season also aided Altuve a bit, in that he had 662 plate appearances batting roughly at the top of Houston's order. They flipped that batting order over like crazy. It's a team sport and no one in their right mind should diminish what Altuve did because he was healthy, as health is a critical tool in this game all by itself, but under the circumstances it is rather remarkable how impressive Trout was, yet again, with offensive numbers that outpaced his standard production in most areas, from OBP to SLG, etc., but his season was sadly cut short. 

As an aside, hitting coaches tend to be overrated in general but I am thrilled that the GIANTS are bringing in Alonzo Powell, Houston's assistant hitting coach in 2017, to be San Francisco's hitting coach in 2018. A dramatic change in philosophies was needed here if the GIANTS want to score any runs at all next season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trout cutting his K rate is what impresses me the most. We know he has power. We know he has speed. We know he has elite understanding of the strike zone. Contact was sometimes an issue though, albeit not a major one. It's not like he was Chris Carter or anything.

But if he's going to morph into something more like Joey Votto, then I'm not sure how great he can be. The incredible slash line of .300/.400/.700 that only a handful of players have accomplished is a possibility with Mike Trout.

But for this season, Jose Altuve is the best hitter in the world. It's him or Joey Votto. Go look at what Votto did this season. This was on an awful Reds team. Actually the lineup for the Reds is sneaky good. It's their pitching that is awful. 

Trout was statistically (edit) comparable to both at .306/.442/.623, but is that sustainable? We can't know right now. We will find out in 2018. I'm of the opinion that slash line is not peak Trout.

Votto .320/.454/.578

Altuve .346/.410/.547

Trout .306/.442/.623

Altuve gets the edge because he helped his superior team win a championship.

Oh and JD Martinez was ridiculous this season too. Just remembered he had an incredible season. On the sports talk radio they were talking about what if JD was still an Astro, but I think JD became the great slugger he is BECAUSE Houston cut him.

Here's JD

.303/.376/.690 with 45 HR in 119 games.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

My aunt and brother live in Houston, everybody goin nutso down there :dance


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

ASTROS WIN! ASTROS WIN!! THEIR FIRST WORLD SERIES EVER!! Stll doesn't seem real to me...waited 15 years for this!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alonzo Harris is the GIANTS' new hitting coach.

Curt "Forever" Young is the GIANTS' new pitching coach.

And "Heeeeeeeeeere's" JOHNNY CUETO has opted to stay with the GIANTS! Four more years! Four more years! Four more years!

I'd say that this offseason is already going far better than the 2017 regular season did! osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

top 3 NL and AL MVP announced

NL 

Goldschmidt
Stanton
Votto

AL 

Altuve
Judge
Ramirez

I think it should be Altuve and Votto. Joey is on the Reds though so it's probably going to be Goldy or Stanton. If getting to the post season matters then it's Goldy. If HR matter it's Stanton.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Roy


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Very sad news about Halladay.

RIP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Dr. Middy @Shala. :woo :thelaw :woo






*Aaron Judge stopped by First Take to talk about Girardi's firing, being the cover boy of MLB The Show 2018, The Yankees' unexpectedly great season, his habit of striking out, and his home run record.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Trying to not care about the one hundred and one Giancarlo Stanton rumors, a fair percentage of which have him interested in going to San Francisco in a trade. 

The Dodgers are also reportedly "in the mix." :sodone

Rumor has it Stanton does not want to go to either St. Louis or Boston.

Trying not to care.

Trying not to care.

Trying not to care.

:side: :side: :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard rumors Stanton is open to going to STL, but prefers the west coast. I also heard Miami is asking a TON...and they should be. We all know Giancarlo is a monster when healthy.

Scherzer and Kluber win the Cy Young award. Bellinger and Judge won the rookie of the year, both unanimously. No shocks yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

THE BIG FUCK wins MVP in one of the crappiest MVP races of all time, look at the vote tally list, :sodone

Votto and Stanton, two shitty teams battling it out for MVP? what the fuck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @FitChi @scrilla @Prometheus @MillionDollarProns @The Return OF THE SHIV 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931166099303026688









Reel this fish in, GIANTS! :mark:









:side: lol yeah it's not happening but one can dream, can one not? :woo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Votto should have won MVP but there's a huge HR boner going on in MLB these days. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Votto had an objectively superior season, but the HR is just too sexy. Votto is also a superior defender albeit at an easier position. Stanton isn't bad though last I checked.

I don't have a huge issue with it though. Giancarlo had a great year. It's not like everyone doesn't realize Votto is an incredible baseball player.

Altuve was obvs AL MVP.


I will say Giancarlo's already hefty price probably just went up. It's going to take a lot to get him from Miami. And it should.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Reds didn't build a home run fountain for Votto is all I'm saying :draper2 (should be included in a BIG FUCK trade)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't believe that midget bitch, Altuve, beat out Judge 'by a landslide'.

Get off his little Venezuelan dick ffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Judge needs to work on that K rate. There's 60+ in that bat and even more extra base hits coming from him.

With bad luck he could hit around .220, but then again he hits the ball so hard when he makes contact.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed. Aaron Judge is an interesting case. Saying this as someone who deeply wished that the GIANTS would draft him when they had the opportunity to do so, Judge's strikeout rate is a considerable issue going forward unless he adjusts because as *MrMr* noted above with bad luck batting balls in play his batting average could easily crater. Some grizzled fans who are good at evaluating talent--and probably objectively far better than I since they're almost all roughly twice my age--who I know believe Judge's rookie season will be his best, unless they see significant improvements in his plate approach so he's not striking out quite so frequently. The way I see it, he only need drop it about 5%. A 25% or so K-rate with his power in this era of baseball would be dynamite going forward and would be dramatically helpful in assisting him surviving any severe bad luck with BABIP. 

GIANTS are still the frontrunners for Giancarlo Stanton as per almost all rumors I'm foolishly choosing to consume. They seem deadly serious about landing him. The only reason it makes sense, and for the GIANTS to remain in the hunt, is because it's primarily a salary dump for Miami. But this is Stanton we're talking about, which means at least a couple of top prospects from someone's farm system have to go in exchange. There are now rumors of the teams swapping Joe MVPANIK and Dee Gordon, but that means the Giants would have to eat up Gordon's contract, which is considerably more expensive than Panik's. 

The GIANTS should also try to move Denard Span and do whatever it takes to bring in a glove-first center fielder for the short-term (like one, maybe two, seasons). The Giants' below-replacement outfield defense was a calamitous matter in 2017 and helped to drag many a pitcher into an ERA grave (not that there wasn't plenty of lousy pitching by the Giants, too, for there was, but the outfield defense was absurdly poor, and was especially deleterious for a team that plays in a canyon that on the sea that tends to devour hitting for half of its games). 

Or, simply grit their teeth and platoon Span and ence in left field, which is what I am even more vociferously for. 

For now, though, yes, get GIANTcarlo STANTON! :mark: @CamillePunk @scrilla @Prometheus @MillionDollarProns


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stanton reduced his K rate to below 25% last season and he's the NL MVP. Reason dictates since they are so similar, that Judge has a similar MVP season in that bat. Reality dictates this as well, since this past rookie season of his was so remarkable even with the 30% K rate.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed. It's also interesting that JUDGE just had his shoulder operated on. He may have been banged up going down the stretch of the regular season and/or in the postseason. In fact the word out of New York City is that his shoulder--left shoulder, actually--was ailing him throughout his extended post-All-Star break slump. 

So, if you want to be optimistic, maybe we haven't even seen what Judge can do when fully healthy for a season. Plus he had to undergo all of the hard knock life lessons of playing this game at the big league level as a rookie. He's not even in his prime yet. He might even be better than Stanton. 


Elsewhere in MLB Hot Stove action...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933132940078444544
GIANTS have to get in on Ohtani. He'll cost $20 million once, and then there are the other considerations. Ohtani reportedly wants to play two-way, pitch every fifth day and play somewhere in the field so he can hit. GIANTS are open to that. I doubt he lands here. He's good, though. Many teams will be circling. Yankees, doubtless so. Twins are probably a wildcard. Rangers? Hello *MrMr*.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Can't believe that midget bitch, Altuve, beat out Judge 'by a landslide'.
> 
> Get off his little Venezuelan dick ffs.


What was Judge besides homers, honestly..He got ROY. Be happy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Agreed. It's also interesting that JUDGE just had his shoulder operated on. He may have been banged up going down the stretch of the regular season and/or in the postseason. In fact the word out of New York City is that his shoulder--left shoulder, actually--was ailing him throughout his extended post-All-Star break slump.
> 
> So, if you want to be optimistic, maybe we haven't even seen what Judge can do when fully healthy for a season. Plus he had to undergo all of the hard knock life lessons of playing this game at the big league level as a rookie. He's not even in his prime yet. He might even be better than Stanton.
> 
> ...


Rangers have the most money for SHOHEI last I checked. Hopefully they go hard for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Rangers have the most money for SHOHEI last I checked. Hopefully they go hard for him.


That'd be cool. I'm sure he's top priority for them this winter.

Meanwhile, it looks like Yusmeiro MVPetit is signing with the Oakland A's. Two years and a third option year. Reasonable rate. Why the GIANTS refused to tender him a contract still mystifies me. :no: :lol Look out for him being annoyingly effective with the A's. :side:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

@Dr. Bexmas 

AARON BOONE AS THE NEXT YANKEES MANAGER :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Summer Died In Santasville said:


> @Dr. Bexmas
> 
> AARON BOONE AS THE NEXT YANKEES MANAGER :woo :woo :woo


AARON BLEEPIN' BOONE JUST SENT THE YANKEES TO THE WORLD SERIES!






2003 ALCS. Good times.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Summer Died In Santasville said:


> @Dr. Bexmas
> 
> AARON BOONE AS THE NEXT YANKEES MANAGER :woo :woo :woo


:wow :wow :wow

I didn't expect that one, especially with zero managerial experience and all. Dude seems like a stand up guy, so it all comes down to if he can actually become a good manager or not. I hope this isn't just a way for the upper offices to get a yes man, because that could end badly. 

But I'm really intrigued!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WAKE UP GIANTS FANS WAKE UP @CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @tkoK Who Stole Christmas @FitChi 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937525945501544448
Ohtani will probably end up a Mariner... Or a Padre...? But we can dream. :mj2 @Dub Angels? :side:

HEAT UP THAT STOVE! :woo :woo :woo @AryaDark


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You better take his whole contract, you guys rolling in dough like the dubs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS reportedly score first face-to-face meetings with BOTH OHTANI AND STANTON.

:sodone

This is gonna be the biggest letdown ever. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stay positive @DesolationRow , hope ya get both of 'em. :salute


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, @Merry Chromemas.

I'm expecting next winter to be much busier for the White Sox. 2018 is still rebuilding but with that treasure trove of free agents-to-be in twelve months, I see the White Sox zeroing in on at least one of them. Maybe Kershaw...? :side: :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers met with SHOHEI.

If Texas doens't get him, I hope your GIANTS do. He'll meet with Padres, Angels, Cubs, and Mariners next. His seven teams he's considering are Texas, SF, Dodgers, Angels, Mariners, Padres and Cubs.

He should go to the AL where he can DH. Texas has the most to spend on him so it's a no brainer SHOHEI. AL West parks are also pretty forgiving. We can restructure the BALLPARK to be more pitching friendly but mistakes fly out of right field no matter what. It's the best of both worlds. His hitting will flourish in Arlington and if he's an ace the BALLPARK isn't that big of a negative. I mean Chris Sale has pitched in hitter havens and he's been an elite ace for years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Rangers met with SHOHEI.
> 
> If Texas doens't get him, I hope your GIANTS do. He'll meet with Padres, Angels, Cubs, and Mariners next. His seven teams he's considering are Texas, SF, Dodgers, Angels, Mariners, Padres and Cubs.
> 
> He should go to the AL where he can DH. Texas has the most to spend on him so it's a no brainer SHOHEI. AL West parks are also pretty forgiving. We can restructure the BALLPARK to be more pitching friendly but mistakes fly out of right field no matter what. It's the best of both worlds. His hitting will flourish in Arlington and if he's an ace the BALLPARK isn't that big of a negative. I mean Chris Sale has pitched in hitter havens and he's been an elite ace for years.


Hi


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> Hi


Raging 10/10

Angels are a great fit and this doesn't surprise me. It's LA aka west coast. The weather is great. He can DH. 

At least it's not the A's.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Nothing will come from it but Stanton has said he would be willing to play for the Yankees which no one thought was even a possibility a few days ago. Most likely using them to drive up the cost for the Dodgers I feel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I doubt the Yanks get Stanton, but if they did, this is the middle of our order:

Judge
Stanton
Sanchez

I'd die.

:done


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

1927 Yankees reincarnated imo.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, *MrMr*.

The dual dreams of Ohtani and Stanton as Giants died today. :mj2

Congrats, @dub. Only question is, what do the Angels do with their potential DH logjam with both Ohtani and Pujols? :lol

Angels would indeed seem like the perfect fit for Ohtani.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939334797956087808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939336847452442625
Oh. My. God.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees are stacked in the farm so I always thought if Stanton was going to be dealt, it'd be to the Yankees. 

They're going to get Stanton or Harper...maybe both:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Raging 10/10
> 
> Angels are a great fit and this doesn't surprise me. It's LA aka west coast. The weather is great. He can DH.
> 
> At least it's not the A's.


Plus you can see Japan from here



DesolationRow said:


> Thanks, *MrMr*.
> 
> The dual dreams of Ohtani and Stanton as Giants died today. :mj2
> 
> ...


Pujols will play more 1B, just hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I have believed for years that Harper would don pinstripes and play at Yankee Stadium. His swing at that ballpark... He'd hit 70 HRs if he stays on the field, no sweat. :lol

A Stanton-Harper-Judge outfield... :sodone :sodone :sodone

If Stanton is dealt anywhere that isn't San Francisco, I'd probably root for it to be the Yankees. Or Rangers. Actually I'll just go with Team That Isn't the LA Dodgers at this point. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GODM I JUST WOKE UP. HOLY SHIIIIIIIIT
@SantaStopper @DecEmber Moon @Dr. Bexmas @DesolationRow

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME



> By Mike Axisa 38m ago • 2 min read
> 
> After rejecting trades to San Francisco and St. Louis, reigning NL MVP Giancarlo Stanton is reportedly heading to New York.
> The Yankees and Marlins have reportedly agreed to a trade that will send Stanton to New York, according to Jon Heyman of Fanrag Sports. Full details of the trade are unknown, though the Marlins are expected to receive Starlin Castro and prospects. Neither club has confirmed the deal.
> ...


https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...dly-have-agreed-to-a-giancarlo-stanton-trade/


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

So that means Gleyber Torres is going to get his shot if he's recovered from his torn UCL. Is Clint Frazier playing third with the Toddfather gone or what is Clint's position? I figure:

C: Sanchez
1B: Bird?
2B: Torres
3B: Clint Frazier or Headley?
SS: Didi
OF: Judge
OF: Stanton
OF: Jacoby/Gardner/Hicks

Fuaaaark


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Summer Died In Santasville said:


> OH MY FUCKING GODM I JUST WOKE UP. HOLY SHIIIIIIIIT
> @SantaStopper @DecEmber Moon @Dr. Bexmas @DesolationRow
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME
> ...


*An MVP joins a team one game away from the finals, you say? :kd3. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mariners :ha dodgers :ha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Part of me wished we'd stay with our younger guys and actually get to the World Series without having to rely on a huge free agent signing. I'm still curious what prospects we'll end up trading, and I'll miss Castro who I think has a lot of upside.

However, HOLY FUCK WE SOMEHOW GOT STANTON. :sodone

Inb4 Judge/Stanton/Sanchez hit like 120+ HRs between them easily :woo :woo :woo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> So that means Gleyber Torres is going to get his shot if he's recovered from his torn UCL. Is Clint Frazier playing third with the Toddfather gone or what is Clint's position? I figure:
> 
> C: Sanchez
> 1B: Bird?
> ...


lol the Marlins didn't get Torres and Frazier in this trade?

fucking lol Marlins


I cannot believe we now have the two guys with the biggest HR potential on the same team. I guess perhaps the last time this happened was Canseco and McGwire? Surely hasn't been that long?

Ok Texas, you GOTTA get Bryce Harper now. inb4 he's an Angel.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope the old nWo music from WCW plays when the Yankees put a Yankee jersey on Stanton, and Judge, Sanchez and Tanaka come out, Tanaka with a toothpick in his mouth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pretty incredible. The best player in the league (or at the very least one of the top 3), literally fell into our laps. And we're only giving up two mid-range prospects, both at Single A, I believe. Christmas definitely came a bit early for Yankees fans this year; and Brian Cashman showing that he absolutely earned that Executive of the Year award last year and getting a head-start on the 2018 running for that award. So happy!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol Such a naked salary dump on the part of the Marlins. 

Where is *Stax*? Marlins fans should be burning Derek Jeter in effigy on the streets of Miami. All sixty of them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My Yankees are winning the world series next year.

I am fucking PUMPED.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, Jeter Claus!










:drose


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It's amazing how quickly the Yankees can go from likable underdogs to the Evil Empire once again :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> I hope the old nWo music from WCW plays when the Yankees put a Yankee jersey on Stanton, and Judge, Sanchez and Tanaka come out, Tanaka with a toothpick in his mouth.


No Tanaka in this gif, but still awesome: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939532343341174784


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:trips8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe Big Fuck can help the Judge on his K rate. Giancarlo cut his impressively last season.

Who are the Yanks losing in that bullpen? Anyone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Red Sox reconstruct Green Monster in lieu of Stanton trade:











@Summer Died in Santasville


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seriously though, ol' Jeets is watching out for us, even in retirement! :woo :woo :woo

I can't help but feel bad for any remaining Marlins fans though. What a one sided trade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Judge tweets to Stanton a couple of hours ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939608471716077569
:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

SantaStopper said:


> No Tanaka in this gif, but still awesome:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939532343341174784


:sodone :sodone :clap :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Big Fuck now comes pinstriped for her pleasure

As a Miami fan, if he wasn't there, I wanted him as a Yankee. It's where he belongs, and where he's been denied by equivalent players like Harper, the spotlight. Yankees now 1/3 of the way to the Harper, trout, Stanton, OF I always dreamed of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still find it hilarious that after all of the years of speculation that Yanks are going to sign Harper when he's a free agent after this upcoming season, that the Yanks were/are a lock to sign him. As all baseball fans know, the Harper/Yankees rumors have been going on FOREVER. And then the Yanks make this move literally the season before Harper becomes a free agent. :lol

As crazy as it sounds, the Stanton contract is going to be a bit of a bargain compared to the contract Harper will sign next season. Stanton has $295 million left on his contract, and the Marlins are picking up $30 million of that (as long as Stanton doesn't opt out in a few years, which I doubt he does). But even if the Marlins didn't pick up any of the $295 million owed to Stanton, it's STILL going to be considerably cheaper than the contract Harper will likely get next season, which could be as high as 10 years, $400 million; which is $105 million more than all of the money left on Stanton's contract of $295 million. Then, if Stanton really doesn't opt out in a few years and the Marlins pick up the $30 million of Stanton's money, the Yankees will then have spent $135 million less than what Harper figures to get next year. Pretty crazy. And Stanton's contract is much more helpful to the Yankees getting under the luxury tax that they so desperately want to get under this season. Cashman's done an incredible job to get this all of this talent under contract and still somehow will stay under the luxury tax. Cashman's been on fire these past few years.

*IF* this team goes on to win multiple championships and Cash continues to do his thing, the Yankees might have to think about adding Cashman to monument park one day..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Still find it hilarious that after all of the years of speculation that Yanks are going to sign Harper when he's a free agent after this upcoming season, that the Yanks were/are a lock to sign him. As all baseball fans know, the Harper/Yankees rumors have been going on FOREVER. And then the Yanks make this move literally the season before Harper becomes a free agent. :lol
> 
> As crazy as it sounds, the Stanton contract is going to be a bit of a bargain compared to the contract Harper will sign next season. Stanton has $295 million left on his contract, and the Marlins are picking up $30 million of that (as long as Stanton doesn't opt out in a few years, which I doubt he does). But even if the Marlins didn't pick up any of the $295 million owed to Stanton, it's STILL going to be considerably cheaper than the contract Harper will likely get next season, which could be as high as 10 years, $400 million; which is $105 million more than all of the money left on Stanton's contract of $295 million. Then, if Stanton really doesn't opt out in a few years and the Marlins pick up the $30 million of Stanton's money, the Yankees will then have spent $135 million less than what Harper figures to get next year. Pretty crazy. And Stanton's contract is much more helpful to the Yankees getting under the luxury tax that they so desperately want to get under this season. Cashman's done an incredible job to get this all of this talent under contract and still somehow will stay under the luxury tax. Cashman's been on fire these past few years.
> 
> *IF* this team goes on to win multiple championships and Cash continues to do his thing, the Yankees might have to think about adding Cashman to monument park one day..


$400 million might be too high, considering it's way higher than anything else ever, but $300 million+ is certainly going to be required.

In an ideal world I may have preferred Harper because he's three years younger and probably more durable, but this was way too good an opportunity to pass up. They're going to get the services of the NL MVP basically for free for the next two years. :lmao

Stanton, Judge, Sanchez, Gregorious, Bird, Gardner at leadoff, etc. etc.

Next year's lineup is going to be _insane_.

Now the Yankees need to get CC back on a one year deal, and who knows, if I were Cashman I might try to go for an inside straight and trade for Bumgarner to get that #1 starting ace because the Giants really need to fill out their ranks and the Yankees are so deep that they can offload a few players and high prospects and barely miss them, obviously starting with Ellsbury.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good article on the Stanton trade by NY Post writer Joel Sherman (one of the best NY baseball writers, if not the best):




> The Yankees didn’t get mad. They got Stanton.
> 
> Spurned by Shohei Ohtani, the Yankees pivoted to make a George Steinbrenner maneuver in a Hal Steinbrenner fashion.
> 
> ...


https://nypost.com/2017/12/09/adding-giancarlo-stanton-is-vintage-george-but-with-hals-spin/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

To be fair, if Stanton does well in NYY, he'll opt out and the Marlins owe the Yankees nothing. Players only opt in when they suck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it time to bring this production back to Broadway?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pic from the press conference:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940296056604110848
:mark: :mark: :mark:

:trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yanks trade Chase Headley to SD. Straight salary dump. Yanks just freed up $13 million. There's a chance something else is coming down the pike for the Yanks. Possibly bring back Todd Frazier, or address the rotation. Cashman wheeling & dealing in Florida.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind either tbh. But if we can just get rid of Ellsbury's contract we can resign both Frazier and get some starting pitching.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940313079585431555
The Miami Marlins ownership and front office are something out of Mel Brooks's _The Producers_ or David Ward's _Major League_.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's really hilarious how the Marlins are scorching their team. One wonders if their only goal is to be as cheap as possible and then sell the team back for a profit.

Anyway, where are the Yankees on pitching? I don't think they'll be able to get rid of Ellsbury with that no-trade clause in there unless maybe they can make a deal with the Astros.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees bullpen is among the best assuming it's intact from last season. I don't know the particulars there.

Yankees starters are strong on the front end. Tanaka and Severino are a great 1/2. Gray is the 3rd starter, still solid. It falls off the cliff at 4 and 5 though. You don't need aces at 4 and 5, just guys that can eat innings. Maybe you luck into a Charlie Morton, but Morton is the kind of starter they should go after.


MANNY MACHADO is on the trade block. I think he's a FA after the upcoming season, so I'd be hesitant to pay a fuck ton, but it's MANNY MACHADO. Rangers pls.

Yankees are interested too. They should deal Torres for him. Machado at SS is a fucking dream. He had a down year as the batting average goes, but this power was still there. He's only 25 and he's an elite defender. Power bat and elite defense at Short? What else can you want? So he's going to be a Yankee soon. Move Didi to 2B. Not sure how crazy Baltimore is about dealing Manfred to the Yanks though lol. Obviously Manny could play 3B too, but he wants to play SS, and any team should put him there. He's a SS naturally.

Machado is a bigger deal than Stanton. He's a better defender with great power at a premium position.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the ANGELS, SUPER JEW KINSLER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really don't think the Yanks will get Machado. I know we all thought that about Stanton, but that was a completely different situation. I know he's a FA next year and it's obviously better to get a great propsect(s) over letting him walk next season and get nothing in return; but Angelos hates the Yankees with a passion. Like, really, really hates them. Between that and trading him in the division; I don't know. Plus, I highly doubt Cash is willing to trade Torres. Cash and the Yanks LOVE this kid. He just turned 21 yesterday and has an extremely bright future ahead of him. He is the crown jewel of the Yankees minor league system. I'd be surprised if Cash put Torres in the offer. Guess we might find out soon, if the deal, whatever it is, is accepted or not.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SantaStopper said:


> I really don't think the Yanks will get Machado. I know we all thought that about Stanton, but that was a completely different situation. I know he's a FA next year and it's obviously better to get a great propsect(s) over letting him walk next season and get nothing in return; but Angelos hates the Yankees with a passion. Like, really, really hates them. Between that and trading him in the division; I don't know. Plus, I highly doubt Cash is willing to trade Torres. Cash and the Yanks LOVE this kid. He just turned 21 yesterday and has an extremely bright future ahead of him. He is the crown jewel of the Yankees minor league system. I'd be surprised if Cash put Torres in the offer. Guess we might find out soon, if the deal, whatever it is, is accepted or not.


How many more prospects in baseball are better then Torres? If only one or two then the Orioles might not get a better player no matter how much they might hate doing business with the Yankees.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cardinals, White Sox and GIANTS are reportedly the "big three" in negotiations with the Baltimore Orioles over Manny Machado at the moment. The O's are bullish, believing that they can deal Machado in the next forty-eight hours or so. 

If it's all about prospects the Cardinals and White Sox will easily outmaneuver the Giants here, but Machado is worth going all-in on even if he's a free agent in one short year. Plus he's proven that he looks rather good in orange and black. :side:

Dan Clark says that the Yankees are involved in the Machado talks, too. If they dangle Torres Machado is probably theirs, AL East rivalry or no AL East rivalry. 

Imagining the baseball defensive wizardry with Brandon Crawford and Machado on the left side of the diamond together... :banderas :banderas :banderas

Too bad it's never going to happen. Machado's just another target the Giants are about to miss out on. :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see how the O's deal Machado to the Yankees either. It's not worth gambling Torres for what might just be one year of Manny in the Bronx. Machado will probably be much better than Torres, but Torres is probably going to be quite good. I was mainly just posting quick takes on what could possibly happen even if it's far fetched.

Machado
Judge
Stanton

that would be ridiculous because you'd also have Gary in the mix there.

I don't want to see Machado go to STL. He'll become really boring and generic all of the sudden.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nah, you don't trade prospects like Torres. You just don't do it.

Unless they can get rid of Ellsbury I'm not sure how they can get Machado next year since the O's are likely to hold on to him till the very end. He's certainly going to require a $300 million+ contract just like Harper. Maybe they'd be willing to pay a ton of luxury tax, but they worked very hard to get under it.

In the here and now, the Yankees still need some starters. I wonder what moves Cashman is making.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

As good as Machado is, might be too soon for the White Sox to go after him tbh. Plus I don't want them to give up a bunch of prospects for a 1-year rental. If they do get him, they definitely need to have him sign an extension before coming here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MLB is going to investigate the leak for othani's medical report. My guess it was those dirty Rangers or scumbag Dipoto


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Next year is gonna be a spectacle. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> MLB is going to investigate the leak for othani's medical report. My guess it was those dirty Rangers or scumbag Dipoto


thoughts on Cozart at 3B?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Enjoy Matt Moore, *MrMr*.

:side:

Maybe he's just a better fit in the AL...?

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> thoughts on Cozart at 3B?


 No cost on a draft pick and gives them a huge boost in defense. Still question marks around the pitching but im optimistic  :trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> No cost on a draft pick and gives them a huge boost in defense. Still question marks around the pitching but im optimistic  :trout


Garrett Richards will be back so that should help assuming he's about the same pitcher he was before the injury/surgery.

lol I totally missed the Angels acquiring Super Jew Ian Kinsler. When did this happen?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Super Jew Kinsler going to the Angels is ancient news, like at least 48 hours old now, *MrMr*.

Oh and Carlos Santana has signed with the Phillies. That team is going to get to play some good music now. :side:

So at this moment Chase Headley is back on the Padres, Pablo Sandoval is on the Giants and Matt Kemp is back on the Dodgers. :lol

Of course, the Dodgers are going to flip Kemp before Christmas in all likelihood.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942127755629662208
Terrifying indeed. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Marlins should take Kemp, and then trade Yelich and Realmuto, ALL THE PROSPECTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yankees bringing C.C. Sabathia back for one year, $10 million. That is a steal.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Dub said:


> No cost on a draft pick and gives them a huge boost in defense. Still question marks around the pitching but im optimistic  :trout


I'm not worried about the starters, if they're healthy they're great. It's the bullpen I worry about. Hopefully there's some money left to get another arm or two. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Kemp deal is definitely one of those things where the Braves said sure we'll take your garbage so we can free up a spot for Acuna aka the best prospect in baseball.


lmao Rangers trade for Matt Moore. Ok then.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

peep4life said:


> I'm not worried about the starters, if they're healthy they're great. It's the bullpen I worry about. Hopefully there's some money left to get another arm or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Eppler doesnt isnt the type to spend high on relief and he was able to assemble a pretty good squad last season. Petit leaving sucks but he is replaceable. I wont be surprise if skaggs and shoemaker get traded.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Dub said:


> Eppler doesnt isnt the type to spend high on relief and he was able to assemble a pretty good squad last season. Petit leaving sucks but he is replaceable. I wont be surprise if skaggs and shoemaker get traded.


I just worry about Mike over using the guys like he did last year, they as all ran out of gas. Can't trade Skaggs, he's young and has electric stuff, plus they're probably going with a six man rotation

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starters injured or then not going past 4 innings hurt the bullpen, hopefully they can turn it around. 6 man rotation is fine but it quite awhile until spring training so the possibility is there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Giants traded for Evan Longoria. :hmm:

Toughts on that @DesolationRow ?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @how THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS @FitChi @tkoK Who Stole Christmas 



Merry Chromemas said:


> So the Giants traded for Evan Longoria. :hmm:
> 
> Toughts on that @DesolationRow ?


First thing's first, and first thing is that,

For 2018 the Giants are a considerably better team. Having studied Evan Longoria's career as he is one of my favorite players in the game, I do not believe his 2017 necessarily dictates that he is, at age 32, entering his decline years. He's been banged up and it is true that his 2017 is a touch disconcerting but it is honestly just as likely to be a hiccup rather than a _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ situation.

Longoria becoming the starting third baseman for the Giants pushes Pablo Sandoval to the bench where he belongs (and he may not even belong there depending on whether or not his bat ever comes back to life). It also means that pound for pound the Giants probably have the single best defensive infield in the game for at least 2018. Longoria and Brandon "The Prince Of Pleasanton" Crawford on the left side of the diamond will be fun to watch and then there's Joe MVPANIK and Brandon BELT(ed) over on the right side. 

Moreover, the Giants sent Denard "Zombie" Span over to Tampa Bay in the transaction. I like Span, personally, both as a person and as a player, and I loved his signing with the Giants a couple of offseasons ago, but, if you have even seen a handful of Giants games over the past year or so, you will know that the man cannot play center field anymore. He went full Angel Pagan, circa 2015. You never want to go full Angel Pagan, circa 2015. 

Span's salary being exchanged for Longoria's takes the sting out of paying so much for Longoria in 2018--as does the Rays' helpful assistance in funneling some cash to San Francisco to sweeten the deal. 

As much as I was hoping he would become all that he could be with the Giants, over the past calendar year I became something of a skeptic concerning the centerpiece of this trade for the Rays, one Mr. Christian Arroyo (a Tampa Bay native). Arroyo at times reminded one of a youthful Dustin Pedroia as he climbed his way through the Giants' farm system but as much line drive potential as his bat has, he was obviously not ready for the Major League promotion that he received last spring. He seemed to regress. Could he come back and be a phenom? Quite possibly. Would I bet on it happening? No. But that's just because he's a prospect and they flame out more readily than they pan out, so to speak.

Krook and Woods are live arms who cannot find the strike zone. They are lottery tickets for the Rays. Considering the weaknesses of the Giants' farm system, I'd rather have them aboard than say goodbye to them (losing Luis Castillo for the lousy Casey McGehee still hurts and I hated it when it happened). Yet I can't say I'm weeping over their departures. Tampa Bay is exactly the sort of organization that turns lemons into delicious lemonade, however, so it would not shock me to discover that they made something out of Krook and Woods. 

Here is the truly bad part of the trade for San Francisco:

The Giants already have the most money committed to its roster over the next several seasons, mainly due to Buster Posey, Brandon Belt, Brandon Crawford, Jeff Samardzija and Johnny Cueto. Taking on over $80 million over the next five years in the name of Evan Longoria only exacerbates a major issue for the Giants. Madison Bumgarner is approaching free agency in two years and the questions over extending him or trading him are rightly already dominating many conversations within the Giants world. The Giants only have one year left on Hunter Pence's deal and there are rumors that they may still be able to deal him (though it's looking increasingly likely that he will be the Giants' starting left fielder on Opening Day unless he is injured, which could very well be the case). Removing Span from the equation helps a touch. 

So the real problem emerges after 2018, and there are paradoxes involved concerning the Giants' future depending on whether or not they are even competitive in '18. If the Giants are lousy in '18, the answers arguably become clearer: remove as much payroll as conceivable, deal the likes of Belt and Bumgarner, for instance (Bumgarner would be like Chris Sale, the centerpiece of a deal that begins the proper rebuilding phase for an ailing franchise).

The Giants handed out No Trade Clauses like candy to attract free agents here, so the likes of Jeff Samardzija and Johnny Cueto are probably here for the duration of their contracts. The same is surely true of Buster Posey and Crawford--and in their cases, the Giants would probably never want to part with them for legacy concerns. (And I agree with them on that. The Giants ownership is rolling in money; if they cannot afford to keep Posey and Crawford Giants-for-life, what's the point?)

So... It's a strong move for 2018...

And a potentially disastrous move for the next several years following 2018.

Were there any doubts about the Giants wanting to contend in '18, though, those are now removed. And Brian Sabean is saying that they are nearing the announcement of a second major move--perhaps a center fielder acquisition? 

Bring it on, I reckon. :lol

osey2 :bum ence 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem with Longoria is that the guy doesn't walk. This wouldn't matter if he was an excellent contact hitter, but he's not that really. His power looks to be on the decline and a Longoria without power is kind of like having a minor leaguer at the plate (not really I'm just using hyperbole here). He was once an incredible defender so there's that, but I don't know is he's still among the elite. He'll certainly play better defense than Sandoval :lol


Maybe he regains something he lost between 2016 and 2017. He was damn good in 2016. If he can get back that power then obviously this will be great for the Giants. I'm skeptical.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The OBP is certainly a concern. Meant to say that. It's worrisome. 

At the same time, the other major possibility was free agent Todd Frazier and his OBP skills are markedly worse than Longoria's. :lol

I think even as Longoria ages he'll be a perfectly solid third baseman, defensively. 

However, if his power is truly gone he's not going to offer much to the Giants outside of that defense. Which means the trade was a big mistake because the Giants could have had league-minimum defensive wizardry in the hot corner in all likelihood. 

I believe he's somewhere between his 2016 and his 2017 in terms of power. But it would be awfully Giantsy if he's tapped out in the power department. He would definitely fit into that Giants lineup were that the case. :lol

Also, while the Giants now have an all-around excellent defensive infield they have by far easily the absolute worst outfield, both defensively and offensively. It's a gigantic black hole and waste. Only ence remains and he's bad now. The Giants literally need at least two outfielders and probably three were they wise. :lol 

You truly have to squint and project complete turn-arounds from Cueto (huge question mark at his age, like Longoria) and Bumgarner (kind of expecting that; he's going to stay away from the ATVs during the season this year I believe), more sustained success from Samardzija and then with the Giants trading Matt Moore the Giants need better-than-expected/average production from their fourth and fifth starters. There are rumors that the Giants are investigating Trevor Cahill for a spot near the back of the rotation. That would be... okay, perhaps. If he can stay healthy (which is a massive "if"). Ty Blach should give the Giants some cromulent innings I imagine. We'll see how much they believe in Tyler Beede. Then there are necessary turn-arounds from the likes of Crawford offensively (who had a good run down the stretch) and other spots. And even with all of that they are probably still a good fifteen games or so inferior to the Dodgers' likely baseline.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm skeptical too about this move. It does fill a need the Giants had though and I don't view him declining the way Pujols/Cabrera for example have been. This seems like it could be a more short term solution than a long one as Deso said. 

Now if only the Yankees can fill 2B or 3B already. We need the TODDFATHER back :woo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

single best defensive infield ? yeah okay :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darryl...Darryl https://www.mediaite.com/online/for...y-claims-he-used-to-have-sex-between-innings/ :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yanks used their leftover international signing money to sign 2 of Baseball America's top 20 International prospects. Yanks now have a total of 4 of Baseball America's Top 20 International prospects:



> According to Ben Badler and Jesse Sanchez, the Yankees have signed 16-year-old Venezuelan outfielder Raimfer Salinas and 17-year-old Venezuelan catcher Antonio Cabello. Salinas and Cabello received at least part of the $3.5M in international bonus money burning a hole in the team’s pocket after they lost out on Shohei Ohtani.
> 
> MLB.com ranks Salinas and Cabello as the sixth and eighth best prospects in the 2017-18 international class, respectively. Baseball America ranked them 10th and 15th, again respectively. Here is a piece of MLB.com’s scouting report on Salinas:
> 
> ...


https://riveraveblues.com/2017/12/r...s-raimfer-salinas-and-antonio-cabello-164544/

Cashman used the money left over from not signing Ohtani on these two fellas. Cashman continues to kill it. He really is the best GM in baseball.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

This is going to be the year I finally get into baseball.

Now I just need to find a team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bucky Barnes said:


> This is going to be the year I finally get into baseball.
> 
> Now I just need to find a team.


Don't pick Miami. Our star player got coked up and killed himself in a boating accident, and it's been all downhill since.

I hope Realmuto, Yelich, and Bour find good homes in this rebuild.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This is by far the most back-loaded "hot stove season" I can ever recall. The Stanton melodrama held everything else in baseball up, but at least January will be fun, seeing where the vast majority of the top free agents go (and I'm sure at least a few trades are still in the works). :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bucky Barnes said:


> This is going to be the year I finally get into baseball.
> 
> Now I just need to find a team.


You picked a good time. We got Trout and Harper entering their prime years. And they've already been great so far (when Harper is healthy). You also got the new Bash Brothers in New York with Stanton and Judge.

Trout starting last year was pretty incredible. He doesn't have the extreme hard contact like Stanton and Judge, but he makes incredible contact when he's in the groove, which is most of the time. He also drastically cut his K rate and BB'd more than K'd for the first time. The injury derailed what would've been possibly something historically great. I mean he's already historically great, but there's upwards of 40 HR with a great OBP and BA and SLG. He doesn't seem to be getting slower either.

If he can become something like Votto every year, it's going to be something to watch.

But this league isn't just Trout. There are a lot of young players that are really good at baseball. Mookie Betts in Boston. JD Martinez wherever he goes. Manny Machado in Baltimore soon to be somewhere else. And many more.



I've read that there could be a chance Harper stays in Washington. His brother is a reliever and he could make the team and be a solid option for them if he can translate his success in the minors to the majors.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I've already been tracking transactions looking in preperation of the season. Curious to see where all of these free agents end up. Royals might lose everybody.

Im sort of leaning towards the Brewers, although I really don't have a real reason for it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Im sort of leaning towards the Brewers, although I really don't have a real reason for it.


Because MrMister replied to you.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Follow the law and root for :thelaw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just dont pick the dodgers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Or the A's. Fuck the A's.



Bucky Barnes said:


> I've already been tracking transactions looking in preperation of the season. Curious to see where all of these free agents end up. Royals might lose everybody.
> 
> Im sort of leaning towards the Brewers, although I really don't have a real reason for it.


Get mlb.tv and watch as many games as you can. You'll find a team as you watch. I think it's around 100 bucks, maybe 130? But you'd get every game possible if you're outside the United States. That's a ton of baseball games and it's worth it. In the US, they blackout your area's team, which is dumb, but it's how it works. I can't get the Rangers OR the Astros. What the fuck? Of course you can circumvent this blackout in various ways, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

That is probably what I am going to do. Just watch as many games as possible until I end up rooting for somebody.

Though at this point I have already ruled out Giants, Dodgers, Red Sox, Yankees and the two most recent World Series champs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is like WF's Ohtani watch! WHAT TEAM WILL HE CHOOSE?!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Dub said:


> This is like WF's Ohtani watch! WHAT TEAM WILL HE CHOOSE?!


This is an important life decision. It will determine which baseball cap I wear until the end of time.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

7 years - $140million from the Padres for Hosmer while the Royals are offering the same amount of years but for $147million. I can see a third team like the Cards offering a full $150 million soon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Should just pick the Yankees









DINGERS! DINGERS! DINGERS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Will JD Martinez hit 60 before Stanton or Judge?

I can remember when Martinez was an Astros spare. He's come such a long way. Rangers should sign him IMO.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gerrit Cole to the Astros.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

starsfan24 said:


> Gerrit Cole to the Astros.


This turned out to be fake news.

Cole to Houston would've been interesting though. They fixed Charlie Morton to become something more than an inning eater. They turned Brad Peacock into a weapon. Cole hasn't quite lived up to what scouts saw in him, and it'd be interesting to see if Houston could help him achieve the potential that scouts saw. Not that Cole has been bad, it's just that he's not an elite ace yet.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

MrMister said:


> This turned out to be fake news.
> 
> Cole to Houston would've been interesting though. They fixed Charlie Morton to become something more than an inning eater. They turned Brad Peacock into a weapon. Cole hasn't quite lived up to what scouts saw in him, and it'd be interesting to see if Houston could help him achieve the potential that scouts saw. Not that Cole has been bad, it's just that he's not an elite ace yet.


I feel like he might be a lot better on a contending team as a no. 2 or 3 guy, which he'd definitely be the latter in Houston as of right now. I thought that deal would have been very intriguing, especially due to work they've done with Morton and Peacock, as you mentioned. He's stagnated and really _declined_ in Pittsburgh which is a shame, but he is still only going into his age 27 season, so there's probably some good-to-possibly-elite innings left in him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cole did wind up being traded to the Astros.

Also Andrew McCutchen to the Giants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pirate fans fuming


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Mercy @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @scrilla @FitChi @Dub @WhateverTKOK'sNameIsTheseDays

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: CUTCH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Please shift him to a corner outfield position. Please shift him to a corner outfield position. Please...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952999904607023104
osey2 ence :bum

GIANTS


If you look at McCutchen's home runs overlay against AT&T Park, the picture's not pretty. I doubt he reaches 25 HRs at AT&T Park. Much of his power is to right-center. Won't translate well, although perhaps he'll hit a few more doubles and triples than he's used to hitting. 

It sounds like the GIANTS are keeping Shaw, Beede, RAMOS and other top prospects. This deal seems sweeter by the minute.

GIANTS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Double posting like an OG...

Were this 2014-2016 or so, this GIANTS team would be a murderers' row of All-Stars. :lol

Giants starting position players who have been all-stars:

McCutchen (2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015)
Posey (2012, 2013, 2015, 2016, 2017)
Longoria (2008, 2009, 2010)
Pence (2009, 2011, 2014)
Crawford (2015)
Panik (2015)
Belt (2016)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats a pretty crazy line up :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He might not hit as many HRs, but he could wind up hitting more triples in that park. Triples are really outstanding for your team too.

He was absolute dog shit in the first half of last season. I am very aware of this because I had him fantasy. I'd own him again because I don't think he's done, but I won't pay much for it lol. Even Joey Votto slumps at times. Baseball is hard etc.

And I'm sure they'll move Cutch to a corner. The Pirates did that last season I'm pretty sure. He just isn't the same defender he used to be. So while he might not be a CF anymore, I imagine he'll be at least adequate at a corner.


I wonder what the order will be in that lineup. Posey and Cutch at the top. Cutch still has good OBP skills, though I think his K rate is rising which is bad, so his contact ability might be in decline.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No idea what the lineup order will/should be. I would have Brandon Belt near the top given his excellent OBP year in and year out. One could sandwich a couple of righties around him. Just front-load the hell out of the lineup like CUTCH/BELT/LONGO/osey2 :lol

Agree that a number of his HRs will become triples and doubles. Some others will become outs. I remember him having a horrible beginning to 2017. Recall him getting hot in July and August if memory serves. 

Wish the Giants had a better track record with aging center fielders, in terms of moving them when they should. Angel MVPagan and Denard Span among others tell different tales.

That said, the woefulness of the 2017 outfield defense seemed sufficiently palpable to smack the front office upside the head.

One issue is that even in acquiring McCutchen, the Giants still arguably have two holes in the outfield, since ence in right field is no longer agreeable given his defensive decline (to speak nothing of his offensive decline). 

I'm thinking they sign Jarrod Dyson. A left-handed glove-first center fielder seems right at this point. There's also the issue of the back end of the rotation which could easily be a dumpster fire. 

Offseason arguably only halfway complete, but LONGO and CUTCH joining the ranks of the GIANTS at least makes the 2018 team far more fun to watch in the abstract. osey2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why couldn't you guys just accept Ellsbury :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Look out, @KILL4ME, the Red Sox are reportedly offering J.D. Martinez 5 years $100 million. 


In vastly more important news, however, out here on the Best Coast... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953342460750651392
:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer @Mercy @CamillePunk @scrilla @FitChi @MillionDollarProns @WhateverTKOK'sNameIsNowadays Is it @TKOK? Maybe. 

The plan, according to my San Francisco Sources, is to have Andrew McCutchen take over the tricky and extraordinarily difficult right field for ence who will move to left field (as plan [a] because who knows how long Pence is going to stick around at all?). A center fielder must be conjured in the coming days, however. 

:mark: GIANTS :mark: osey2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm sure the Giants will soon pillage the Reds of all of their good players soon enough @DesolationRow for little to no compensation I might add.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The compensation is obvious, @Mercy: your ballpark does not get razed to the ground while the GIANTS are in town. osey2

Pray that the GIANTS do not alter the terms of the deal any further.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Take all of our players, impregnate all of our women and burn down our fine ballpark. 









*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Mercy :lmao :sodone

GIANTS with that "Conan the Barbarian" outlook on life. osey2 needs a "Deal With It" variation with shades falling upon his cherubic countenance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers should offer more than Boston. come on JD you should sign JD.

Martinez in Boston though jeez. If that happens I think he might be the first 60 HR guy in years.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SOMEBODY SIGN ALREADY ITS JAN 19TH DAMNIT :fuckthis


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Mercy @CamillePunk @TKOK @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @FitChi @SHIVIfYou'reOutThereICan'tMentionYou 



KILL4ME said:


> SOMEBODY SIGN ALREADY ITS JAN 19TH DAMNIT :fuckthis


:mark: :mark: :mark: IT'S HAPPENED! THE OFFSEASON HAS PROVEN TO BE A SLOBBERKNOCKER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: AUSTIN "3:16" "ACTION" JACKSON HAS SIGNED FOR 2 YEARS, $6 MILLION TO PLAY CENTER FIELD FOR THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: He's the dude who let MVPARCUO SCUTARO hit the WORLD SERIES-WINNING SINGLE TO DRIVE IN WORLD SERIES: GAME 4 DESIGNATED HITTER RYAN MVPTHERIOT WITH THE BALL LANDING JUST BEFORE HIM FOR THE WORLD SERIES VICTORY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark: 

osey2 ence :bum 

:woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wait... he's not a Red... what's going on?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hall of Fame announced

Chipper Jones
Vladimir Guerrero
Jim Thome
Trevor Hoffman *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

VLAD :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The GOAT, Clemens, fucking snubbed again.


Guess I will be crying in to my Clemens jersey for yet another year.


Fuck you, MLB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> The GOAT, Clemens, fucking snubbed again.
> 
> 
> Guess I will be crying in to my Clemens jersey for yet another year.
> ...


Bonds is the other guy that is perennially intentionally left out. It's retarded.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice class but no Edgar Martinez again is a shame. Hopefully next year which will be his last on the ballot. 

But agree with Mr. VLAD was always the MAN :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Bonds is the other guy that is perennially intentionally left out. It's retarded.


The good thing is, both of their voting percentages have gone up over the years. Last I checked, both were around 63 percent. The voters are becoming less anal about all the doping shit, though Clemens wasn't even proven to have done it, anyway (not sure about Bonds, never paid attention to his case).

Fucking unreal, two of the best, regardless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> The good thing is, both of their voting percentages have gone up over the years. Last I checked, both were around 63 percent. The voters are becoming less anal about all the doping shit, though Clemens wasn't even proven to have done it, anyway (not sure about Bonds, never paid attention to his case).
> 
> Fucking unreal, two of the best, regardless.


It's silly because everyone was juicing then, even the batboys. 

Bonds has some out of this word game breaking stats. He's basically Ted Williams with more power because of PEDs. The entire game was juiced and MLB didn't do shit about it for years. Now the writers are taking it out on the players? I don't like it. 

Thome most likely juiced. He's now in, and damn right he should be. It's time to get Bonds and Clemens in. Then we can talk McGwire.

And then maybe...JUST MAYBE...we can get Pete Rose in to.:max


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

KILL4ME said:


> Nice class but no Edgar Martinez again is a shame. Hopefully next year which will be his last on the ballot.


Yeah, that whole he's a DH thing is bullshit. But he got 70% of the vote. He just needs about 20 more votes and he's in. I think he get in next year.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

MLB HOF voting is a joke. Griffey Jr., Chipper Jones, Babe Ruth, etc. not getting 100% of the vote. :tripsscust


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh man if VLAD represents the ANGELS :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> It's silly because everyone was juicing then, even the batboys.
> 
> Bonds has some out of this word game breaking stats. He's basically Ted Williams with more power because of PEDs. The entire game was juiced and MLB didn't do shit about it for years. Now the writers are taking it out on the players? I don't like it.
> 
> ...


Bonds being an asshole to the media for the majority of his career probably doesn't help him either. He should get in eventually though imo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Watch Rivera and Jeter not get 100% either :hogan


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brewers aren't going away anytime soon. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956663800123613184


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dub said:


> Oh man if VLAD represents the ANGELS :banderas


Vlad says he is wearing the Angels insignia for his HOF plaque. He will be the first Angel to do so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well fantasy just got a pretty solid upgrade in the OF. Yelich might be able to squeeze 30 HR at Miller Park.

Brewers still got pitching issues. This doesn't solve that unless they move Santana for some pitching. I guess they could also conceivably flip Yelich for pitching as well since he's more desirable than Santana. Or just roll with a loaded lineup like they have and try to outscore everyone.

Marlins got a pretty good haul here. They got more from Yelich than they did from Stanton (they got more from Ozuna too). It does kind of make sense because Yelich is a less expensive salary than Giancarlo. Yelich still has some untapped potential too, and he's been pretty solid so far.

The big deal for the Marlins here is they got Lewis Brinson. Brinson has struggled a lot against major league pitching, but the upside of his power and speed is considerable. There do seem to be a lot of really young baseball players adapt pretty fast, but not all of them do. Buxton is probably the slowest of the former highest prospects, but the light has come on for him at times. Look out when he gets it. Brinson is a similar player. It's possible Brinson will be a bust and never unlock his potential, but we're talking about an annual 30/30 guy. I guess in Miami it'll be 20/30 with more doubles and triples.

Marlins dealt Stanton, Ozuna, Dee, and Yelich...aka the entire team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

KILL4ME said:


> Watch Rivera and Jeter not get 100% either :hogan


Unfortunately not, Shala. Jeter's most likely going to get the better % than Rivera but both will be well into the 90's and in the their 1st try.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brewers have apparently also signed Lorenzo Cain. Does Milwaukee know there are just three OF positions?:max

I think we can assume Santana or possibly Ryan Braun is going to be traded now. Braun might be impossible to move though unless it's the old salary dump. Santana is more likely. Santana could get them a decent pitcher.

In other Marlins news, the Nats want JT Realmuto. Marlins want Robles. Nats clearly won't do that, but something might happen here not involving Robles.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If I'm David Stearns I'm calling the Rays ASAP for Chris Archer :CENA Yu is also expected to sign soon. Finally the stove is getting hot :drose


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I knew this announcement was going to happen eventually, but it still makes me sad. :sad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958030639890096128
At least we'll always have our Chief merch.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a pretty horrid logo though. :lol I'm honestly surprised it's lasted this long.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> I knew this announcement was going to happen eventually, but it still makes me sad. :sad:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958030639890096128
> At least we'll always have our Chief merch.


Won't be long until they are no longer the Cleveland Indians. Won't be surprised if the Atlanta Braves have to change the name as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chief Wahoo is ridiculous for sure, but without it the Indians look incredibly generic. I don't think they need glow in the dark neon colors, but they probably have the most bland uniforms in all of the majors. I'm ok with Wahoo finally going away, but you need something better than that C. Using a C is ok, but use a font that isn't coma inducing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> I knew this announcement was going to happen eventually, but it still makes me sad. :sad:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958030639890096128
> At least we'll always have our Chief merch.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The red blocked C is the most generic logo out there today. They should just update Chief Wahoo to be less offensive and more modern.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Should go back to their previous name, the Naps. Logo is just a mini fro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God that miserable football season is over and thank God for the Yankees:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958002287208747008


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pitcher and catchers report in WEEKS. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

@MrMister

Rangers with the biggest blockbuster of this offseason :woo



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960268930555240448


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

KILL4ME said:


> The red blocked C is the most generic logo out there today. They should just update Chief Wahoo to be less offensive and more modern.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960697870176448513Mets have their new 3B. Shame, I wanted the Yanks to resign him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanks are trying to figure out how to sign Moose. Moose is a much better hitter than Frazier.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960931838557605888
He may not get in the HOF, but at least his number is getting retired by the Giants. :toomanykobes 
@DesolationRow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:banderas :banderas :banderas @Chrome @CamillePunk @Mercy @WhateverSHIVISGOINGBYTHESEDAYS @TKOK @FitChi @scrilla @MillionDollarProns @otherGiantsFans

BONDS :mark: 

GIANTS doing the just, honorable thing and retiring #25... :banderas :banderas :banderas :cheer :cheer :cheer

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Frazier was a great team player, full of enthusiasm, really kept everyone's spirits up.

Otherwise, I wont miss his .213 batting average.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cubs sign YU Darvish. $150 million or so, sounds like six years, from Ken Rosenthal. 

Well... here are the actual details:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962415031819362304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962416809617121281


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So the Cubs would have Lester, Quintana, Hendricks, Darvish, and Chatwood (who was a pretty good pitcher away from Coors last year). That's a pretty damn good rotation.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cubs have assembled a death squad rotation with Darvish.

This is scary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Quintana is the ace of the staff. Lester and Darvish have been slipping recently. I guess it's possible they could get some of it back, but they are not getting younger. Hendricks is a basic middle rotation guy. He's nothing special.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Quintana is the ace of the staff. Lester and Darvish have been slipping recently. I guess it's possible they could get some of it back, but they are not getting younger. Hendricks is a basic middle rotation guy. He's nothing special.


Indeed, this rotation appears better on paper and by pedigree than in 2018 reality. 

Granted, bounce-backs are definitely possible. Lester in particular seems like a solid candidate for one. 

On the other hand, between health matters and other concerns with an aging rotation, I could see it under-performing as a unit rather considerably. 

Inb4 Darvish and Quintana are both prominent Cy Young candidates and Lester pitches like the last few seasons never happened.

It reminds me a bit of the GIANTS' lineup going into 2018. If this were 2013/2014 I'd be preparing myself to witness greatness but I think it's a lineup full of good names from a few years ago more than anything else. Although I think it's fair to say that hitters generally age better than pitchers so there's that. Funny how AT&T Park will be a wet blanket for hitters and Wrigley might do few favors to the Cubs' pitching. 

In each case, though, signing known quantities of hoping for bounce-backs/continued fine performances is, while not the greatest strategy _per se_, probably no worse than most others.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's a pretty good staff but not exactly murderer's row.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Agreed. I don't find the Cubs' rotation intimidating. I don't see anything special about it, besides the fact that they clearly have some inning eaters if nobody gets hurt. Lester/Darvish/Hendricks/Q all are run of the mill to me now. 3.5 ERA guys, 1.2-1.3 WHIP, and 160-190 IP. Poor Montgomery goes back to long relief after pleading for a rotation spot, for what seems like the third year in a row.

Don't like the Cubs bullpen either. Edwards and Morrow, cool. Edwards struggled mightily the second half of last year and Morrow has had serious injury concerns, though with the lessened workload, Morrow may not have those same issues. Otherwise, Cishek? LOL. Strop? LOL. Justin Wilson of last year? LOL. Grimm? LOL.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Call me crazy but I don't see the Cubs as some super elite team on the level of the Astros, Dodgers, etc. This helps them but I wouldn't be shocked if the Cards/Brewers knock them off by the end of the year. 

Really wondering why guys like Lance Lynn and Alex Cobb are still on the market. Surely they can't be expecting similar deals like this one?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the Cubs lineup is elite and extremely versatile. I see Schwarber and Russell having bounce back years. Bryant/Rizzo/Contreras are elite at their respective positions offensively and defensively imo. Baez is an all or nothing guy. Happ to a lesser extent is much like Baez. Heyward, meh. Zobrist, meh, but usually a clutch hitter and good on base guy. We'll see how he does. Last year was his first down year. Who knows if Ben has hit his peak and is on a downhill slide with his age.

Can't see any lineup in the NL Central matching the Cubs output. I think the pitching will be good enough to win the crown. Not sure if it's good enough to win against those teams you mentioned in the playoffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*PITCHERS....*










*AND.....*










*CATCHERS.............*










:mark: :mark: *..................REPORT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!** :mark: :mark:


(*my team actually reports tomorrow. Still, I'm happy that the off-season's finally over.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> I think the Cubs lineup is elite and extremely versatile. I see Schwarber and Russell having bounce back years. Bryant/Rizzo/Contreras are elite at their respective positions offensively and defensively imo. Baez is an all or nothing guy. Happ to a lesser extent is much like Baez. Heyward, meh. Zobrist, meh, but usually a clutch hitter and good on base guy. We'll see how he does. Last year was his first down year. Who knows if Ben has hit his peak and is on a downhill slide with his age.
> 
> Can't see any lineup in the NL Central matching the Cubs output. I think the pitching will be good enough to win the crown. Not sure if it's good enough to win against those teams you mentioned in the playoffs.


Is Schwarber going to hit leadoff again? :lol

I think the lineup is stacked too. I like the Nats lineup a bit more, but the Cubs have one of the best in in the NL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All this stupid ass Cubs talk and no White Sox talk. :abreu


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hawk's meltdowns :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hawk the gawd. :drose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Umpires exist so Hawk Harrelson can yell about them.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

$8 million for Jamie Garcia :gaga1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stroman, Sanchez, Happ, Estrada, Garcia isn't bad.

For some context, Baltimore signed Andrew Cashner to a two year 16 million deal. That's comparable. I'd rather have Garcia at this point, though neither are exciting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know. He was pretty terrible with the Yanks last summer. I don't think he's able to handle the AL East but we'll see. 

Btw http://m.mlb.com/cutfour/2018/02/15...ron-judge-jedi-bobblehead-for-star-wars-night












I have got to go to this game :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KILL4ME said:


> $8 million for Jamie Garcia :gaga1


He's projected for 2WAR this season. $8M for 2WAR is a steal in this market. And he's only expected to be a #5. 

This is a billion times better than $16 for Cashner, who's projected for 0.5WAR :lol Orioles.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Mercy @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @FitChi @scrilla @TKOK @SHIV @saviorBeeRad

I stay out of the loop for days, type in "mlbtraderumors" on a complete whim and, oh, what is the top story?!? :woo :woo :woo It's Elementary, My Dear Watson! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2018/02/giants-agree-to-terms-with-tony-watson.html



> The Giants have agreed to terms on a contract with free-agent lefty Tony Watson, according to Jon Heyman and Robert Murray Fan Rag (Twitter link). Unsurprisingly, it’s said to be believed that the Boras Corporation client has signed for multiple seasons.
> 
> It has been a fairly quiet winter for Watson, but it emerged recently that San Francisco was a real possibility. The veteran reliever was clearly the top southpaw left on the market.
> 
> ...


Been worrying about the bullpen all offseason long but this is a move that feels unconditionally good. Will have to see how much money Watson is being paid but in any event, this is more or less precisely what the Giants needed to do, which was round out a largely problematic 'pen with someone who should offer it some late-inning stability. Especially a left-handed reliever, and that is what Watson is. 

This team has needed Jeremy Affeldt to walk into a time machine and return to his, say, 2011-2014 self. Watson may not be that but it's a strong comparison. Like Affeldt Watson has consistently outperformed his peripherals. You may have to squint to see other similarities but I see them gosh darn it!

How the Giants have perhaps stayed under the luxury tax threshold while doing this, as Jon Heyman and others are reporting, would be a coup to discover. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965077975917121536
Holy shit :sodone


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

They will regret that one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Padres just make dumb moves. They could have a pretty good core of players if they had just done nothing at all these past few years. I can't remember all the moves they've made, but possibly the most impactful was trading Rizzo.

I guess it's also possible that Rizzo doesn't develop into the great hitter he is today if he was with SD.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He'll probably be traded in 2-3 years, maybe sooner.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965259786588770304
:sodone Dude looks sweet as hell :sodone


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

How the pinstripes can make you look like a legend before even taking the field for the team :trips8


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

It has finally happened after months upon months of negotiating


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965719989633286144
Very good deal too imo. 5 years isn't bad. He'll only help them in that ballpark.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sox lineup might actually be better than New York's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yankees traded for Brandon Drury, who we can assume will slot into 3B for them. I think he's better for them than Frazier and he's cheaper than Moustakas.

It was actually a three team trade with Souza going to the Dbacks. Tampa gets a bunch of prospects.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't even care that the Rays have been gutted now; *TAMPA HAS SIGNED CARLOS GOMEZ* :drose

I'm honestly so happy about this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

TOMMOROW IS THE DAY, GUYS. :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So happy to have baseball back on my TV!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

We Ready!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ohtani's first at bat today :woo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WHITE SOX ALREADY HAVE A WIN :drose :drose :drose :abreu :abreu2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Jake Burger torn achilles for the White Sox, last year's 1st round pick. Micker Adolfo, another prospect, needs TJ surgery.

Michael Kopech lighting it up out there, despite all the other bad news. Alec Hansen pitching Thu, I believe. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Sox lineup might actually be better than New York's.


Probably deeper in any event. 

Enjoy Tim Lincecum, MrMr. :garrett2

:lincecum4

Dude's going to MELT in Texas. :lmao He was born to pitch in San Francisco or maybe his home city of Seattle. Love Timmeh forever but watching him pitch in hot or humid temperatures was always agonizing as he'd sweat out about fifteen pounds. :lol

At the very least he's going to be a reliever. Seriously, I hope he does well. Can't expect him to, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He might be able to get back his mojo as a reliever, but it's unlikely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope he does. Maybe he can survive as a fungible reliever, maybe a ROOGY? He was pummeled to death by left-handed hitting over the last few seasons he was a GIANT.

Let him face some middling right-handed batters. 

His lack of control may arguably be an even bigger problem for him as a reliever, though. If he cannot avoid walking batters consistently he's going to be DFA'd before long, I'd have to think. 

Interesting to think of the butterfly effect of the GIANTS picking Sam Dyson up last summer. The Rangers' closer job is open and that's because Dyson was horrid with Texas. Then the GIANTS brought him over to San Francisco and he mostly pitched well--although I'm not sure how he will fare going forward because he is a relief pitcher and they are fickle creatures.

Happy to see him land somewhere, though. Giants fans everywhere will be rooting for him. 

Just whisper in his ear with every home game that it's November 1, 2010 in Arlington.  :side:  :garrett


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Rangers were transparent in their desire to sign Tim Lincecum. From February 16:

http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/tex...rangers-among-impressed-showcase-tim-lincecum



> The Rangers sent a scout to see Tim Lincecum throw in a showcase for clubs and came away pleased. Lincecum threw between 90-92 mph and hit 93, club officials confirmed.
> 
> The Rangers, who had hoped to draft Lincecum in 2006 before San Francisco snatched him, have long had a fascination with the right-hander and are expected to be among the teams that continue to pursue him. He would likely hold some interest for the team as a reliever.


More: http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/texas-rangers/rangers/2018/02/27/sources-rangers-deal-tim-lincecum



> He is a long way from the guy Daniels coveted in the 2006 draft. Boy, did they covet him. It was Daniels’ first draft as GM, and the Rangers thought they’d done their due diligence to map out the 11 picks ahead of them. Only one they weren’t sure of was the Giants at No. 10. Of course, the Giants went for him. The Diamondbacks at 11 took Max Scherzer. And the Rangers, at No. 12, got Kasey Kiker. Kiker never reached the majors.
> 
> So, Lincecum has always held some level of interest for Daniels. And his attempt to recapture something of the past will interest fans, too. At least for a while.


Fascinating.

If Lincecum could actually sustain that 92-93 mph velocity with his bulked up body... :mj2 

Always keep an eye on the Rangers but now they may command two eyes. osey2 :lincecum4


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers closer job shouldn't be open. They signed Mike Minor. Minor was fantastic in relief for KC last season. 

But of course Texas wants Minor to be a starter. So instead of a solid closer, we're going to get a below average starter. :brady6


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Linecum can be the closer. :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SANCHEZ knocking in STANTON. Something tells me we will see alot of that this season:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968913797497802753


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Rangers closer job shouldn't be open. They signed Mike Minor. Minor was fantastic in relief for KC last season.
> 
> But of course Texas wants Minor to be a starter. So instead of a solid closer, we're going to get a below average starter. :brady6


I had honestly forgotten that...

Minor detail.

:caruso


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the Twins and Byron Buxton are about to begin contract extension talks. 

If you're Minnesota, might as well lock him down while you can.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, the baseball season is coming up pretty fast.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ChiSox are considering Moncada for the leadoff spot. :hmm:

Be honest, he was a bit of a disappointment last year, but he could do well in that spot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Once again tmobile is offering regular season subscription of MLB.TV!! between March 27- April 2nd :mark: be on the look out guys


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Going to randomly post my predictions for Division/Wild Card winners for the National League this year since I'm bored. 

*NL EAST: Washington Nationals.*

Still a strong team as always, great pitching led by future HOF'er Sherzer and Rendon I feel could be a MVP calibur player if he continues trending upward. I also feel Harper will be extra motivated due to this being his walk year.

*NL CENTRAL: Milwaukee Brewers.*

This may be a bit of an "out there" call but with all the additions they've made in the outfield, and their rising stars continuing to be productive, I just feel they'll follow up on their success from last year and really surprise the league. Domingo Santana should be in their OF over Braun tbh. 

*NL WEST: Los Angeles Dodgers.*

I mean, they were one win away from clinching the World Series. They still have Kershaw at the top of that rotation. They're lineup is full of young superstar level talent. I feel they'll continue dominating the division through 2018. 

*NL WILD CARD #1: Chicago Cubs.*

I think adding Darvish is going to help more than if they resigned Arrieta. The rotation is still solid. The lineup as well. I expect Quintana to have a much year than last year. And well, If you're Kyle Shwarber, there's no place to go but UP!

*NL WILD CARD #2: San Francisco Giants.*

Tbh, I think for once the NL West may be the most competitive division in the league with every team except the Padres I can see winning the second Wild Card. But I believe the Giants will bounce back big while holding off the breakout DBacks and Rockies from last year, surprising a lot of folks woth their team being older than most.


Now these aren't the teams I HOPE win these spots, just the ones I think will :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

i got a hot sports opinion.

The Cincinnati Reds will be a Wild Card team. If I'm right (lol), then that means the NL Central is going to get heated as I also expect everyone but Pittsburgh to be pretty good.


NL

Nats
Cubs
Dodgers

Reds
Rockies


AL

Yankees
Indians
Astros

Angels
Twins


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Reds as a wild card team? :ti


White Sox as a wild card team this year then.

ALSO

BAEZ INJURED, CUBS ARE DONE.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NL:


NATS
CUBS
DODGERS

BREWERS
ROCKIES


AL:

YANKEES
INDIANS
ASTROS

BOSTON
ANGELS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I always pick an out of the blue team. Sometimes I'm right, sometimes I'm wrong. I was right about the Twins being pretty good. I was wrong other times. Reds have some good young talent. This doesn't mean much though if they suck. They're the Reds. I know they'll probably suck, but I got em as a Wild Card for my hot sports opinion.

I forgot about the Chisox. They've done great things and it'll be interesting watching them rise again. I got them about a year away though. There should be good things on the way for the South Side.

@Dub have you seen Ohtani hit yet? That sweet lefty swing is something.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah there's always those one or two teams you expect to be SHIT that end up being decent to even great at times and vice versa.

I really wouldn't be surprised if the Phillies and Braves for example end up being ahead of schedule.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That wouldn't surprise me either. Braves and Phillies are the future of that division.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> @Dub have you seen Ohtani hit yet? That sweet lefty swing is something.


Yeah man, he has great plate discipline and had some healthy hacks against Kershaw yesterday, the potential is there :banderas BTW, SUPER JEW KINSLER has been tremendous in the lead off spot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trout has some hitters to support him for pretty much the first time. Pujols was good early but he's declined pretty hard lately. Calhoun is ok too but nothing special. But now he's got Upton and Kinsler and Cozart. Throw in Ohtani and that could be a good lineup.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im kinda worry about him being overworked, especially with all the questions surrounding the pitching staff.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox should make the playoffs in 2020. I don't have them making it this year.



Angels do have a decent line up. Especially of Ohtani hits. The problem is their pitching, especially if they make the post season, they'll lose every game 10-1.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah LA still has a lot of work to do if they want to assemble a World Series caliber squad.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Moustakas turned down a 1 year $17.5 Million dollar qualifying from the Royals only to resign months later for 1 year and $6.5 Million. Though it can reach $22 million it in incentives it seems. 

I don't blame him at all for declining the QO and he along with everyone else probably expected he'll get good money but jesus... What a year for the free agents :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KILL4ME said:


> Moustakas turned down a 1 year $17.5 Million dollar qualifying from the Royals only to resign months later for 1 year and $6.5 Million. Though it can reach $22 million it in incentives it seems.
> 
> I don't blame him at all for declining the QO and he along with everyone else probably expected he'll get good money but jesus... What a year for the free agents :lol


and now this comes out


> MLB Trade [email protected]
> Mike Moustakas and agent Scott Boras reportedly turned down an offer from the #Angels in the three-year, $45MM range earlier this winter...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox prospects keep getting injured. :mj2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972939202986901504
Watch out for the Phils :done 

The deal is worth $75 Million for 3 years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MVBLANCO WITH THE STAND-UP TRIPLE. MVMCCUTCHEN AND MVPOSEY TAKE A PAIR OF WALKS. MVPENCE WITH THE GRAND SLAM! 

osey2 ence

MVPABLO WITH A SINGLE!

MVGOMEZ! MVPS EVERYWHERE!

THE GIANTS ARE LEADING THE CACTUS LEAGUE IN RUNS SCORED, OPS, BATTING AVERAGE, OBP... OBVIOUSLY THIS WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE REGULAR SEASON AT AT&T PARK WHERE PENCE'S GRAND SLAM JUST BARELY GOES OVER THE SHORTSTOP'S REACH DUE TO THE RIDICULOUS AIR! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THE BOYS ARE BACK :woo


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bumgarner broke his hand :cry


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mj2 :mj2 :mj2

When will the baseball gods ever smile upon the GIANTS and Giants fans?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tough break for the Giants, how long is he out for?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Man, tough break for MadBum. It's one thing to have a freak accident, but two in back to back seasons is completely unpresented. It's interesting though because in no way would I even label him injury prone still, neither of these were due to anything related to durability. 

Heard the best case scenario is that he tries to get back to pitching before the all star break, but even I have doubts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dub said:


> Tough break for the Giants, how long is he out for?


Most things I've seen say 6-8 weeks. So that implies two months tops. Things can take longer though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Greg Bird out 6-8 weeks. Yankees lineup is stacked though and this probably won't hurt them too much.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Greg Bird out 6-8 weeks. Yankees lineup is stacked though and this probably won't hurt them too much.


I think it's going to hurt a lot more than people think. He was going to be one of the key pieces to that lineup. He's left handed which would break up all the right handed power hitters. Now its pretty much just Didi from the left side with power.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I think it's going to hurt a lot more than people think. He was going to be one of the key pieces to that lineup. He's left handed which would break up all the right handed power hitters. Now its pretty much just Didi from the left side with power.


It didn't hurt them last season and they didn't have Stanton.

The lineup is obviously better with Bird, but they have enough good bats that they'll be fine without him. Neil Walker is capable of filling in for Bird. He doesn't have Bird's power, but he's an adequate major leaguer.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

They'll be fine with Walker/Austin. But it does make you wonder where his career is heading with these injuries.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

My point is just that Bird is a far more serious threat than any other guy they can put there right now. Hopefully he can shake this injury bug that has plagued him the last few yrs now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> My point is just that Bird is a far more serious threat than any other guy they can put there right now. Hopefully he can shake this injury bug that has plagued him the last few yrs now.


You're right he certainly is. Also your point about his lefty power helping to balance and deepen the lineup is a good one don't get me wrong. 

The Yankees front end starters and incredible bullpen also soften this blow though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

year end predictions

AL East - New York, Boston*, Toronto, Tampa, Baltimore
AL Central - Cleveland, Minnesota, Chicago, Detroit, Kansas City
AL West - Houston, LA Anaheim*, Texas, Seattle, Oakland
NL East - Washington, NY Mets, Atlanta, Philadelphia, Miami
NL Central - Chicago, St. Louis, Milwaukee, Cincinnati, Pittsburgh
NL West - LA Dodgers, Colorado*, Arizona*, San Francisco, San Diego


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

there was a sewage leak at dodger stadium in front of their dugout :lol how fitting :side: Kinsler is questionable for opening day


----------

